# IUI February/ March 2018



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody having IUI in February or March goodluck


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello All.
Going in for my 2nd IUI today.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

How did it go Baby2018 did they measure your lining etc?


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Buttercup89 it went very well today. My lining was at 10mm and the scan was very clear. I could see the sperm moving into my tubes. I started baby aspirin tonight and the progesterone. All good. I am wondering if my smaller follicle caught up, if not I still had one good one 
How's things with you?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies, I am on day 11 and going in for my second scan this morning. Praying something is happening. When I went on CD 9 I had one at 10 so I really really hope it’s growing! 
Xxx


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow *Baby2018* that would be so interesting to see. This looks like it's going to be a positive for you as shown them going in. <3 what is baby aspirin?
*Hope2018* hope the follie is shown to grow bigger, it's usually 2mm per day growing.
*Buttercup89* How's things going along?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies, so I have been for my scan and she said oh wow you have a lot of activity going on in there lol. She said I had rather a lot of follicles but they were all pretty small. Frustrated though as the biggest one was still only about 10. She said they can’t up my dosage in case I over stimulate so I have to just keep going.
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Am3ie baby aspirin is mild/small amount of asprin. It's supposed to help with inflammation and implantation i believe.
I am also taking mild steroid through out the cycle to see if that will help too. I am taking l-arginine and vit E also as heard that's good for lining and ubiquinol and a few other vits for egg health.

Hope2018 if I remember you normally have long cycles? That could be why your follicle is taking longer to get big. I am sure you will be just fine. When is your next scan? 

Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

It’s all so confusing isn’t it. Everyone seems to have different guidance from consultants. I find that I have to ask a million and one questions to find out anything. 
Yeah naturally I don’t have cycles, with Clomid they were always around 34 or longer. I just thought that it would have grown a bit over the last two days.
Next one is Monday 
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hope2018 good luck for Monday 

Buttercup89 did you get bloated after IUI? on my last one I didn't but this one my stomach feels pumped up.. like I have over eaten or have wind or something but I don't think I have either.

Am3ie, what's your next step?

Baby dust to all


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Baby 2018 I am good thanks it’s so strange to think I have been pregnant now for 40 days and I only have another 240 days to go! Haha we have first scan on he 12th so I am excited to see what has happened.


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Buttercup89 so glad to hear all is gooing well. Only 240 days to go that sounds so soon!

Hi all. Found this. To add some more positivity www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-by-iui#

Baby dust to all


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

*Baby2018* with the bloating and wind thats a good sign that you should get your positive cause thats what happened to me. 
*Hope2018* It will grow though are you taking prental vitamins?

I tested to early cause I kept peeing alot and thought it was diabetes. Silly me. And today I tested which is my actual testing day and got BFP  hope it stays.


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Am3ie Congratulations!! That's great news. Is this your 2nd IUI? was it a medicated cycle?


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh Am3ie just wondered did you test too early before? Then tested again?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow how exciting, congratulations on your BFP! How many IUI’s have you had?

Yes I’m taking them.

Next scan for me is tomorrow. What days have you been told to trigger? I’m really worried I’m going to go again tomorrow and find nothing has changed again.

Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hope2018 if you go tomorrow and they are big enough you will probably trigger the next day. Good luck.

So happy to see these BFPs .. We might be on a roll.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh I don’t think they will be ready yet, they were still at largest 10 the other day. Think I will be in it for a while lol! 
I just hope something has happened today when I go.

Yes let’s hope that roll continues- it feels so reassuring to hear some success!

If you don’t mind me asking- are any of you having IUI because of PCOS and not due to make factor? Mines because I don’t ovulate naturally so they are using gonal f to try and force my ovaries to develop the follicles then IUI to perfect the timing. Are any of you the same? 

Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hope2018 how did you get on today?
My reason for IUI  is unexplained infertility, may be an age issue (37)  and low AMH 0.05.
Have been trying for 3 years
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well... rubbish! Since Thursday basically nothing is happening! The follicles are there just not growing. Got to go in again on Wednesday but I’m convinced they are just going to tell me to cancel it this month! 
Feeling very frustrated!

Xxx


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you both 

*Baby2018* yeah I had tested too early and tested again on the actual day and two days before it and got both positives. 
*Hope2018* are they sure it's not growing because they should be :O I hope they don't cancel the IUI and they should carry on cause it might be growing but not at the rate. Keep going  
*Baby2018* how many days past IUI are you now?

This was my first. Are both of you doing it alone?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeahh theybjust keep saying “oh still very small” and then the biggest is always 10. Something.
I hope tomorrow there’s at least something moving! 
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Am3ie. I am 3dp IUI, all good so far. Using my partners sperm.. Been trying for a while but no issue flagged. So frustrating it's not happening naturally?
Are doing it on your own?
Baby dust to all


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi All. How are tou all doing? 
Buttercup89 how's it going? Did you have any symptoms in your 2ww?
Anyone have AN update? I am 6 days past iui now.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Oooo not long to wait now Baby2018- will keep everything crossed for you!
I had my scan yesterday cd15 and nothing growing so they have upped my dosage and told me to come back on Saturday. 
I absolutely desperately hope something is happening when I go on Saturday!
How are you all?
Xxz


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hope2018 aww really hope they grow with the extra dose. Keep us informed ☺


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Evening All , 
It's been a hectic week with starting new job. It's going well and its lovely to snuggle a little 12 weeker 8-4 30! 

Baby 2018 I got headaches which I put down to the steriods and odd days of cramping as if my cycle was due to start. By the middle of the second week I had a couple of odd days where I couldn't stand the smell of the supper cooking!

Monday is nearly here excited to see our 2 lines in person!


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Aww Buttercup89 so excited for you!! 
I have had a few twinges and slight wind but it could be anything.
Trying not to symptom spot. But you can't help it can you.
This 2ww is defiantly harder than the last one.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

We try to stop our selves but there’s no chance- we are all compulsive symptom spotters lol!
I’m back in the morning to see if the increased dose has had any impact! 
Good luck xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hope2018 how did it go?
I am getting the occasional twinge.. more like Ov pain than AF. Hoping it's a good sign but you never know... 6 days to go.. 

Hey Am3ie. How are you? How's it all going?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fingers crossed 🤞 this could be your month!

Well went yesterday and still nothing! She spoke to the co sultans and has told me to continue on 75 for the next 7 days. I think rather than just stopping the cycle they are just seeing if I am going to ovulate really late like I did on Clomid. My cycles were generally between 36-40 so that would mean ovulation between 22-26. Yesterday was cd18 so there could be the tiniest glimmer of hope that it could still happen.
I think from what she said yesterday, the doc will be willing to go to 100 but then if that doesn’t work it will be on to IVF.
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join your thread?  I think I recognise some of the names here from our last cycle!  After a couple of failed natural IUI attempts in November and December last year, I was planning to move to IVF next month.  However, a mix up with pricing meant that IVF was going to work out significantly more expensive than originally anticipated, so I'm back to IUI again as I have calculated I can do five IUI attempts for the same cost as one IVF attempt.  I had my IUI yesterday so I'm now 1DPIUI.  Timing feels right this time.

Hope2018 - Sorry to read that your follicles aren't developing quickly for this cycle.  Fingers crossed over the next days.

Baby2018 - Wishing you luck for the rest of your 2WW!

Am3ie - Congratulations on your successful cycle!  I hope that all is going well!

AFM - No symptom spotting or Googling for me this time.  I think I have read every webpage there is to read at this stage and I have only been given around a 5% chance of success.  But that being said, my AMH is not bad for my age and I have a good antral follicle count so who knows.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Shootingstar777 good to see you. Is the a medicated cycle? Yes IUI works out better value.. and technically should work very similar to ivf.. .
Hope your 2ww goes well.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome shooting star, I did two rounds of ivf prior to medicated iui and medicated iui is much less stress! I'm just off to bed I have a date with my sonographer tomorrow 7 week scan! excited desperate to know if its one or two?!


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Good luck Buttercup. I can’t wait to hear all about it. You must be so excited!
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey Buttercup89 how did it go? I can't wait to hear the goid news ☺


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Baby2018 - No, this one is a natural cycle.  No drugs at all this time.  IUI works out better value if it works, that's the problem!  The chances are lower than IVF but weighing everything up, there are no drugs involved and that is a big thing for me.  I hope you're doing OK.

Hope2018 - I hope you're doing OK too!

By the way, you two have such similar names that I apologise in advance if I get you mixed up! 

Buttercup89 - Thanks for the welcome!  Completely with you on that IUI is less stress!  Congratulations on your BFP - that is fantastic news.  Good luck for your next steps!

AFM - Just waiting now.  I can't believe I'm two days in already!  Pretty sure that I ovulated late on Saturday (IUI day) or early on Sunday.  I always drive myself mad thinking about timing so I'm going to try not to analyse it this cycle as I can't change it now.  I just have to hope the timing was right, that the egg was one of the good ones left and my body still knows what to do if and when it comes to implantation!  My OTD is 23rd Feb which seems a little early - it's only 13DPIUI.  How many days have you all been given to wait, out of interest?  If I get any symptoms then I'm testing early!  If none, then I'm not xx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

What a long day just rolling into bed! So we have one tiny baby with a strong heartbeat. All is measuring beautifully its a day behind on growth which currently makes due date 2nd of October which is our 1st daughter's exact birthday! I have opted for an extra scan ahead of our 12 week one at 10 weeks as 12 weeks seems so far away.


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Buttercup89 omg congratulations. So happy to hear you have a healthy tiny baby growing nicely. You must be so happy. Good idea with the 10week scan. Peace of mind. 

Shootingstar777 13 dpiui is a bit soon maybe. Mine is always 14 days and if no reading again at 17 days past iui. I guess they want to make sure as it's possible to implant as late at day 12.
What day does yours land on? 
AFM
My test day is this Saturday 14dpiui, finding this wait slightly harder. Went from being really positive to just unsure. Feeling some gentle twinges etc but that could be anything and I am now questioning if I would even notice it if I wasn't so tuned in.
Won't know till the weekend I guess. My partner is aderment I don't test early. So I won't.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Buttercup89- congratulations that is amazing! 

Well I am still not responding to the Gonal f. The nurse has said they will likely up it once more and if that doesn’t work it will be ivf for me.

Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Hope2018 - I'm so sorry to read that you're not responding to the Gonal F.  I hope that you get some response with the increased dose.  Sending positive thoughts to you.

Baby2018 - I agree, 13 DPIUI seems a little early.  Either way, it wont make a difference as I'll find out one way or the other if and when AF arrives or doesn't arrive.  My test date from the clinic is Friday 23rd Feb.  I always end up testing early anyway but if negative on OTD then I'll test again a couple of days later if AF hasn't arrived.  Wishing you the best of luck for your OTD on Saturday!  What kind of twinges have you had?  Good on you for not testing early.  It's the best way if you can resist!

Buttercup89 - Fantastic news about your scan!  Congratulations!  It is great to hear a success story from IUI.  What a lovely birthday present for your daughter too   Good idea to have another scan for reassurance as the wait in between is very long.

AFM - Three days into the 2WW.  Nothing to report and it's way too early for symptom spotting!  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Hope2018, sorry to hear it's not working well.. So if they up it and you produce lots of follicles they will switch you to IVF? that's what my place said too, in case I got over stimulated..
Just worked out the my OTD is actually day 15.. So I should definitely get a clear answer either way.

Am3ie are you still about? How's it all going? When is your scan and what support is your hospital giving you? 

Shootingstar777 how's the 2ww? You mentioned before you are doing it with no meds. Why is that a preference? Is it the side affects or just personal choice? 

Buttercup89 keep us posted with your next scan. It will come round soon 
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh no unfortunately my hospital doesn’t do ivf, so I think they will increase my dose once more to see if it works, if it does then it will be more IUI for a few months. If it doesn’t do anything then I will have to stop and wait for a referral to IVF at another clinic.
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Hope2018 - Are they increasing dosage on your current cycle or when you start your next one?  I hope that the increased dose does the trick.

Baby2018 - Your OTD sounds right if 15DPIUI.  I always thought anything after 14DPIUI is OK, so I'm surprised I've been given 13DPIUI.  It could be an error, but either way it wont make a difference as I'll just wait for AF if negative.  The 2WW is OK so far and I have been kept very busy so my mind has been off it a lot in the day.  That, coupled with the very low probability of success has kind of made me quite relaxed about the whole thing.  I would have gone for medicated but I was too late in my cycle when I decided just to go for it, and medication and scans do cost a lot more.  This way, the treatment is much cheaper and I go by my LH surge.  I may try medicated next time but have not really decided what to do yet after this cycle.  I hope you are doing OK on your 2WW too?  Not long to wait now.

AFM - It's 4DPIUI today.  I'm going to keep an eye out for any AF type cramps over the coming 3-4 days which has often been a positive sign for me.  Sending everyone positive thoughts xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey all.
Shootingstar777 I have been getting the odd twinge almost like ovulation pain and the occasional twinge round the belly button but I maybe imagining it. Who knows.just trying to ignore it really. Like you said AF will arrive or it wont.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Woohoooo it’s finally growing! Biggest today was 14.5 so I think the meds May finally be kicking in! Told to up the dosage to 100 for the next couple of days and see if that does the trick.
Only problem is my lining is only 5 so I’m a bit worried that the follicle night grow big enough but then the lining is too thin!
First time in my life I have been told anything is too thin haha 
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hope2018 that's great. I take L-arginine and Vit E for my lining it's supposed to help with thickness. Worth a try.  
When's you next check? Also lining is supposed to go up '1' per day I think.. so you maybe ok. 
Best of luck.
AGM feels like AF cramps today, keep checking every time i go loo. 
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fab thank you, does it work that instantly or would I need to take it over time?
I am feeling so much more hopeful today about the follicle size but I just hope this thin lining doesn’t let me down haha! If it does go 1mm a day I could be ok! 
Better late than never! 

Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hope2018 it builds up over time but I guess the sooner you start it will help. Its about getting good circulation to your uterus. Also some places offer a 'scratch' this thickens your lining. Worth asking about.
Bany dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you, there’s still so much to learn about all of this lol
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Hope2018 - Fantastic news about your follicle growth!  Apparently follicles can grow around 2mm per day and yes, the lining thickens at around 1mm per day too!  So give it a few days and you might be all go.  Wishing you luck for the coming days.

Baby2018 - AF cramps can be a good sign so hang in there!  I had AF cramps from about 1DP5DT (which would be the same as 6DPIUI) with my first pregnancy after IVF.  The cramps continued over the following weeks, so I always think of AF cramping as a good sign unless it's accompanied by bleeding.  Wishing you luck as you approach your OTD!

AFM - It is 5DPIUI today.  The wait seems so long!  But I'm about a third of the way through it now.  No doubt I'll be testing from about 10DPIUI, I don't even bother trying to stop myself these days.  Sending positive thoughts! xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi All.
Shootingstar777 yes I guess AF cramping is good as long as no blood etc.. just makes me wonder.. I know we will all look back in a few years time and think what was we worrying about.. more cramping today. Then cramps on the left. Keep checking everytime I go loo, like you do. 
Am3ie hope all is well for you.
Buttercup89 hope all is well with you to. Bet your still super happy after scan etc.
Hope2018 when is your next apt?
AFM OTD is tomorrow.. sooo nervous... eeeek.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I hope it's okay for me to join in. I'm having donor IUI as a single lady and I am currently 7dpiui. 

I don't know why I today took a FRER and it was negative, I knew it would be too early but the waiting is getting the better of me. 

I thought I'd be okay waiting but clearly not  .

Goodluck to everyone xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome Linzi87 How exciting thats your already 7dpiui half way through the dreaded 2 week wait.

I am someone suffering with morning sickness that is lasting most of the day, it's so hard when your so hubgry but can't stomach anything at all!
Hoping some meds the doctor has given will help over the weekend to calm everything down.


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Buttercup89

Congratulations! How far along are you? When did you get your first positive? 

This is my first go at IUI, my first cycle was cancelled as my follicles didn't grow. It feels like it's been ages since I went and it was only 7 days ago   xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Buttercup89 - Hope you are doing well?  Sorry to hear about the morning sickness, I hope that it doesn't last too long for you.

Linzi87 - Welcome to the thread!  I am fairly new here too.  I'm also single and using a sperm donor, and am 6DPIUI today!  So just a day behind you.  We can do the rest of the 2WW together.  The waiting is so hard and I too am an early tester.  I will not be waiting until OTD to test and have already bought my two double packs of FRERs ready for when I crack.  But I won't crack until at least 9DPIUI as that's the very earliest I've ever got an extremely faint positive test before.  Totally get you not being able to wait, it's too much anticipation!  Wishing you luck for the rest of your wait!

Baby2018 - I have everything crossed for your OTD tomorrow, and hoping for that BFP for you!

Am3ie - Hope all is going well.

Hope2018 - Wishing you well for your next appointment!

AFM - 6DPIUI today and feeling absolutely nothing.  I had hoped for some AF type cramps today.  Fingers crossed for some tomorrow.  According to my OTD, I have seven days left but that's only 13DPIUI.  Either way, I'll be testing with FRER from 9 or 10DPIUI.  Sending positive thoughts to all! xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi shootingstar777

So relieved to have someone to wait this out with. I wish I had waited now, it was more my mum getting over excited about the whole thing that made me test earlier but I've told her under no circumstances am i testing until Sunday morning   I'm not due back for my blood test until 23rd so that's still a week away  

Lots of luck to you too xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Linzi87!  So funny that you tested early partly because your Mum was getting over excited   Good luck if you decide to test again - it's a very hard pattern to break out of once you start though!  Top tip from one serial early tester to another - get FRERs from Amazon, much cheaper!  It sounds like your OTD is the same day as mine too - my clinic have given me an OTD of 23rd Feb, which is a day earlier than I expected.  Can I ask if you're doing natural or stimulated IUI? xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

I know, she was really disappointed with the negative yet I expected it. You'd think it was her trying for a baby haha. 

I'm doing natural cycle. They found that my left ovary is polycystic so has lots of small follicles each cycle but my right seems to be okay. They took my bloods last Thursday after my scan and then called me to go in on the Friday morning as my LH was surring so I didn't need the trigger shot either. They did say had I not ovulated then they would abandon cycle and start me on 5 days of clomid.

Are you doing natural or medicated? 

Thank you..I'm going to look on Amazon because I didn't appreciate the £10.49 boots charged me  . 

I've read all sorts of posts for symptoms spottin..cramps, CM... but everyone has such different opinions so I'm going to try and enjoy the weekend and wait for Sunday morning.. surely I can manage that  xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi All.
Welcome Linzi87.
So I tested this morning at 15dpiui and BFN. My clinic say test again in 3 days to be sure but at 15dpiui you would get a positive. So I am def out this cycle.
Wish the rest of you best of luck. I will go onto the 3rd and final in a few weeks.


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh baby2018 I was so hoping for wonderful news. You seemed so positive. I'm glad you have a plan. After next iui will you consider ivf? I pray next month everything works beautifully. Though with no spotting or bleeding your not out until Flo arrives!
Did u idea first response to test? 8


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Buttercup89 I did the test the clinic gave me and a test from Sainsbury's both were negative. Are first response supposed to be more accurate? 
Yes I will try IVF after next IUI, but also considering looking at this health package a lady is doing who was trying for years and changed her eating/exercise and fell pregnant. But food wise I am healthy ish, I do some exercise and not over weight so I don't know, I guess it can only help but just a total life style change for me I guess.(only organic no plastic etc) But I think why not.  As if I carry on without changing something I will probably keep getting BFNs.. hard to know what to do for the best. I don't want to obsess over stuff. But something is not right.
Never mind. My time will come soon I am sure.
Hope your doing well and not too sick etc. Not long till your next scan
Love to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning,

Baby2018- don’t give up hope yet! It’s nit I’ve rubtil AF arrives. Sometimes it takes people way longer than 14 days to be able to get a positive. Keep trying every couple of days 😀

So- CD25 today and I have finally been given good news. Lining was perfect and follicle 18mm so trigger shot for me tonight and IUI on Monday. 
I am soooooooo excited! Didn’t think this day would ever come! 

Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hope2018 that's great news. So happy for you. What a great size. Keep us all posted.

AGM I think I might try something different.. along side or maybe take a month or two out. Not sure yet but this is what it is www.amyhuggins.com/nutrition/ worth a try Hey?
Baby dust to all


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone, sorry I haven't been active.

*Baby2018* Definitely test on a First Response as it is more stronger than store brand ones. 
*Buttercup89* Don't worry the sickness should pass until second trimester. 
*Shootingstar777* Good to see you back trying another round of IUI and good luck for testing soon.
*Hope2018* It's so good that your follicle is now growing, with the womb lining it should be ok. Are pressaries being subscribed to you after procedure?
*Linzi87* Welcome to the thread. Good luck on your 2WW.

xoxo


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Am3ie - Thank you!  Fingers crossed it's a lucky cycle this time.  I hope you're doing OK.

Baby2018 - I'm so sorry to read you had a BFN.  Wishing you luck for your next steps.  I have heard lots of positive stories about some of the fertility diets so definitely worth a try.  I read that you can affect your egg quality between 20 and 90 days prior to ovulation, so taking a month or two out may be a great idea if you're trying the nutrition thing.  But try a FRER too to be sure - they are definitely the most sensitive tests, and the most reliable.  I've had false positives with Clearblue (and when this hasn't been a chemical pregnancy - FRER was negative).

Hope2018 - Great news about your lining and follicle!  Good luck for your trigger tonight and IUI on Monday.  This is so exciting!

Linzi87 - That's great you are doing natural and timing with surge.  That's what I'm doing too - although I'm timing based on digital OPKs.  I detect my surge in the morning and I go in for IUI the following afternoon.  I'm on no medication at all - so there will likely only be one follicle and egg.  I might consider stimulated IUI - I just have to see what happens this time.  I want to reduce as much as possible my chances of twins - but at my age (40) it's very unlikely anyway even with stimulated IUI.  Yes Boots are way too expensive for tests!  Good luck with your wait until the morning to test! 

AFM - 7DPIUI now and still no cramping whatsoever.  I know these aren't usually reliable signs for everyone but I always get cramping when implantation is happening, so not feeling very positive at the moment.  I have two FRERs here and it's all I can do not to test!  I know it's too early!  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies- I have a question as I was stupid this morning and forgot to check lol

So I have to take gonal f at 6pm every night. Tonight I will be doing the trigger at midnight tonight. I am guessing because my follicle is big enough now that I don’t take the gonal f tonight and just do the trigger?
Is this correct?
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Hope2018, when I did IVF, I stopped the stimulation injections before I took the trigger.  But I would definitely check this with the clinic first to make sure it is the right thing to do.  Good luck xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh they are closed now  
I think I will just do the trigger. Surely the gonal f would just stimulate the follicles more which I don’t need to happen now lol 
Xxx


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

*Shootingstar777* When I first had my IUI I had cramping then when I was at 7DPIUI I had no cramping etc. no symptoms nothing. I phoned the clinic and they said this was normal, so this could still be a good sign for you as I still got my BFP and I didn't even have implantation bleeding and I'm 5 weeks 5 days today.

*Hope2018* Sorry I can't help with this, did they give you any information leaflets to take home? If yes, there might be step by step schedules on it? Hope everything goes ok.

xoxo


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

They have me a few leaflets but there is hardly anything on them lol
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Hope2018 - I think you've done the right thing.  Wishing you lots of luck for IUI tomorrow!

Am3ie - Thanks for this.  Did you mean that you had cramping with a BFN cycle and no cramping at all on your BFP cycle?  Or did you have cramping only before 7DPIUI on your BFP cycle?  I've had nothing at all which would be unusual for me if this was to be a BFP cycle.  I've never had implantation bleeding and have had five BFPs.

I hope everyone else is OK?

AFM - I'm 8DPIUI today and have had zero symptoms of implantation so far.  I'm starting to wonder whether these early implantation symptoms may actually just be due to progesterone as I am not taking any this time.  If so then this is great as it means no symptoms could mean nothing!  I am so tempted to start testing today... xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I did my FRER this morning and it was a BFN. I honestly thought I could see a second line but I'm not sure it wasn't just where the pink line is supposed to be. 

I had my IUI on 9th February... even though it was the FRER can it just be too early? 

Thank you xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Linzi87, sorry to read you got a BFN but it is still very very early, even for a FRER.  You can't rule yourself out until OTD or AF arrives.  Did you think you could see a second line?  A second line at this stage on a FRER would be extremely faint (I mean extremely faint) - so much so that you would hardly be able to see it.  So perhaps there is one there?  I did a FRER just a little earlier and it was a stark BFN but I've never had a positive this early before so I wasn't surprised it was BFN.  I just cracked way too early!  Are you going to wait to test again? xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi shootingstar777 

It was so faint it looked white if that makes sense. Then I started to wonder was I imagining it. It was only when I tilted in certain light.

I'm going to leave it until Tuesday or Wednesday I think, when will you test again? 

I wish I had the patience of people who just wait. 

I'll be on Amazon buying more tests next week knowing me   xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Linzi87, that does make sense.  It has to be pink to be considered a BFP though so it is very likely just to be too early.  Some people don't get BFPs until almost OTD - I once had a very faint BFP on a FRER on 12DPIUI and nothing before that.  It just depends if and when implantation happens.  But what you saw could be the start of a BFP.  I've just been on Amazon and bought two double packs of FRERs for £14.75!  Better than Boots prices.  I'm with you - I don't have the patience to wait! xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777 thank you, you've made me feel loads better about this. 

That's really good price I'm going to take a look. 

I think I'll hang on until 12dpiui....although I might just be kidding myself there   . I think it's quite difficult when family and friends know because they ask "any signs?". I know it's with good intention but I feel the pressure. Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

No problem Linzi87, it’s such a stressful wait to find out if it’s worked. This probably isn’t going to help with your willpower but I’ve just seen 3 for 2 at Boots on all pregnancy tests   I’m not 100% sure now but I may be feeling some very very mild AF type cramping. It’s so mild that at times I’m wondering if I’m imagining it or perhaps wishful thinking is making me imagine it. Either way, I’ll prefer to believe it’s a positive sign!

It’s hard when friends and family know as they do tend to ask for updates, and completely understand where you’re coming from.  Sending us both lots of positivity and hopes for BFPs for us both before the week is out! xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies,
IUI tomorrow- now I am overthinking everything. 
Does it hurt?
How long does it take?
Can you go back to work afterwards?
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777... I've already been on Amazon    I couldn't help myself. I googled aswell about the FRER and people testing at 9dp and I didn't really find anyone that had a solid positive so I'm super relieved. Cramping is a good sign! I've got my fingers crossed that it's implantation for you.

Hope2018.. I only found my IUI mildly uncomfortable when the speculum was inserted but no more then a smear. The whole thing for me took no more then 5 minutes and that included checking my identity. My clinic is over 2 hours away so I drove my mum and I back home then I slept for the afternoon cause I had set off at 5am. The only real advice I could give is that I concentrated on slow deep breaths to relax myself and it really helped. I wish you lots and lots of luck xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Linzi87 - Haha great to hear you're already all stocked up.  9DPIUI is very early and I don't know what came over me wanting to test today on 8DPIUI   Even if fertilisation happened and the embryo is a super fast developer it will not be positive on 8DPIUI...yet my irrational side kicks in.  We just have to keep our fingers crossed that we get that extra line soon   My very faint positive was after IVF and that was four days after a day five hatching blast was put back.  Most blasts aren't even hatching by that stage...  Plus, I could have had a very small amount of trigger left in my system which may have helped make the test positive sooner.  This is IUI so maybe a bit different too!

Hope2018 - IUI definitely doesn't hurt.  As Linzi87 said, it's like a smear test.  Over within minutes too and you would definitely be able to go back to work after it.  Best wishes for tomorrow!

AFM - Very mild possibly imagined AF type cramping has now stopped so who knows!  Five days from OTD but I think my OTD is a day early... xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fab thank you. I’ve read somewhere it takes 1-2 hours so that’s much better than I expected lol!

I’m loving the buying of tests from you guys. I will be exactly the same next week lol 
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi All.
Hope your well. I had a few spots this eve, so guessing AF will arrive tomorrow.
My question is.. Is it better to do IUI back to back or wait a month in between?
Regards Giusepa


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Baby2018 - Sorry to read this.  Regarding IUI back to back, the clinic should be able to advise as I would imagine if the cycle was medicated, this may (or may not) make a difference.  Natural IUIs can be done back to back.  I did two Clomid cycles back to back a few years ago, but was not using injectables.  Wishing you all the very best for your next cycle xx

Hope2018 - Haha yes definitely not 1-2 hours.  Although, depending on how long you wait, you may be there a while!  The procedure itself is very quick.  We will be here to give all the latest info on cheapest tests!  So far, Boots is winning with their 3 for 2 offer, but it depends how many you are wanting to buy!  Good luck for tomorrow, hoping it all goes smoothly!

Linzi87 - Have you managed to resist for the rest of today?   Sending positive thoughts to you for this week!

AFM - I'm definitely making up symptoms in my head.  I am imagining some AF type cramping right now.  I'm sure I'm just imagining it! xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777... I've put my test in my car boot and I'm unwilling to venture outside into the cold to get it.   it was the best thing I could think of. Will you be testing in morning? I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts too. 

Hope2018.. I did see another post I think you'd put in a different thread that mentioned about the sperm? I didn't feel anything really after the speculum was inserted. I did get to see the sperm being injected in on ultrasound which was really bizarre. I buy tests like people buy food on xmas eve...as though the shops not going to open again.   Good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh that will be great to see that. I’m quite a pro at seeing my scans now haha! My husband will be in the room today so that will be interesting for him to see lol!

I don’t blame you at all with the tests. In the same. If I counted up how much I had spent on them over the last year it would make me sick lol!

What day are you all on now?

Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well ladies I am now officially in the 2ww lol! 
You lot totally down played the uncomfortableness of the whole situation lol 
Xxx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi all.
Hope those in the 2ww are doing ok.
So I have had some spotting.. but not sure if it's actual blood flow. More than spotting but very light. Not sure if this is AT or if I should test in the morning.
Either way I am going to give the next cycle a miss as the dates clash with work too much. Boo.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Could it be implantation bleeding or are you last that? 
Deffos do a test 
Good luck
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hiya hope2018

Welcome to the 2ww  . Did you find it quite bad? I honestly didn't find it painful just uncomfy for the speculum.

Baby2018..could it be implantation like hope2018 suggested? How many days past IUI are you? Xxxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Heyy, it wasn’t terrible but it wasn’t the best lol!
I just find the whole process super awkward lol! No dignity in this process at all lol
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh I know, my legs were in stirrups and then there was a huge light shining down between my legs    .the door to the emebtologist office was at the end aswell so I was worried someone might step back in. 

Have you got your tests bought and ready? 

I'm testing negative at 10dpiui so I'm just thinking it hasn't worked this time for me xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Linzi87 - 10 DPIUI is still really early.  That's the problem with testing early!  Have you had any cramping sensations or other signs?  Wishing you luck for your test tomorrow.

Hope2018 - Haha!  Welcome to the 2WW!  Totally true that there is no dignity in this process.  I think I've had that many IUIs and embryo transfers now that I don't think about the uncomfortableness about it being undignified!   Wishing you luck for your 2WW.  I'm on 9DPIUI today.

Baby2018 - Definitely do a test as it can just be implantation bleeding.  Is it bright red or just brown spotting?  Wishing you luck for your test!

AFM - No signs at all today.  I have a feeling my imaginary cramps were just that - imaginary.  I tested this morning with a FRER using FMU and something strange happened.  As the urine moved across the results window, there was a part which seemed to stay wet just at the left edge of the window.  Then, the control line appeared right next to the right edge of the results window - way too far over to be normal.  Almost straight away I saw a second and very faint pink line appear...  The line was the right distance away from the control line but much further to the right than it should be.  So, I don't know whether I should disregard this test or not.  I took the test apart and could see the faint line - the test stick looked like a normal very very faint BFP.  I put the test back together with the stick in the right position and it looked good.  I realised that the test stick had probably just not been put in in the correct position when it was made as the wet part in the left of the window would just have been the end of the absorbent tip.  But I repeated the test in the same sample with another FRER and it was stark white negative.  So who knows if this was a real BFP or not.  I will update in the morning.  Tonight's test was BFN but it was a dilute sample...  But I just don't 'feel' pregnant, so it probably means I'm not xx


----------



## Am3ie (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi *shootingstar777* This is my first ever IUI and the crampings lasted 7days when I first had the IUI procedure and then stopped. I had no implantation bleeding. Which I was really looking out for but still got my BFP.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Am3ie!

Well, it looks like I may have an extremely faint line...I tested using FRER this morning and this afternoon and there is a line but it's so faint that I can't even take a photo of it.  I can only just see it in natural light too.  I've been here before quite a few times so I'm not getting my hopes up too high, I just have to hope that it if it's a real BFP that it sticks and the line gets darker.  Still not completely convinced it's not line eyes, but time will tell.  Good job the offer is still on at Boots!

Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hiyaaaa

Shootingstar777  ....thats great news! Try again in morning and see if it's any darker. 

Am3ie.. how early did you test and did you get any negatives before your positive? 

AFM--- I'm 11piui and i still get a negative on the FRER..admittedly I tested at lunch time but I hadn't been for a week for about 4.5 hours. I just expected if it would have worked id have had even a faint line by now so I'm planning for next month already. Xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Linzi87, my tests look negative but it's only when I look very very closely I can see a hint of a line.  I tested just now and got pretty much a BFN, so no idea what will happen in the morning...  I didn't get a positive until 12DPIUI on my first IUI and I'd been testing before it too.  So don't give up hope too soon xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777... could it be the like where it's meant to be pink? 

I'm honestly not this negative normally...i think seeing the negative tests has rubbed off on my normally positive personality haha. I've started getting bubbling in my uterus area today and last night. It's like a gurgling belly. Xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Linzi87, I don't think so but it could just be my eyes.  I'm usually quick to throw away stark white BFNs and today's weren't.  But whether they are really faint BFPs or not, tomorrow will tell.  This journey always manages to get to us one way or another.  It's hard - you put everything into each cycle with the hopes that it will work and as the 2WW passes, it gets harder and harder.  But the bubbling / gurgling sounds interesting - have you ever had that before? xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777... goodluck for testing In the morning, I'll be doing my last one tomorrow then I'm going to leave it until bloods on Friday. I have run out of tests so won't buy any more. 

The gurgling is very odd, I've not had it before. I'm convinced my boobs hurt too but it's in my head im sure   xxxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey ladies, hope these tests turn into BFPs for you. It’s not over yet.
On the boobs front... my nipples are killing me already lol it’s only 2  days past IUI. Did any of you have this?

Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello all,

Well today I'm 12dpiui and I got a BFN off a FRER.. so I've started planning as though I'm not pregnant so I'm ready for the next step. 

I'm doing this with my parents help so we have decided that after my bloods on Friday, I'm going to transfer to a more local clinic and do IVF as the rate is much better and I'm scared that I throw loads of their money at IUI and it never works for me.

Shootingstar777 did you test today? I keep thinking I see lines but they never get any darker so I've totally given up. 

Hope2018...my boobs really hurt this morning but I think mine is a sign of AF coming as I've now got light cramping too

Goodluck to all xxxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Just a quick question..ive been feeling unwell and crampy all day so it's either AF or something more exciting. I don't normally spot before my period but I just wiped and hadbrown discharge only about the size of a 5p... could that be implantation? 

Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Hope2018 - Thank you!  Only time will tell...  I hope you are doing OK.  2DPIUI is too early for the sore boobs to be a pregnancy symptom but it could be the progesterone if you are taking it?  Progesterone really plays with your head and makes you feel pregnant!  Sending positive thoughts for the coming days!

Linzi87 - Feeling crampy can be a good sign if your period is not yet due and you're not actually bleeding.  Brown discharge can be implantation bleeding too - time will tell if it is, or if it is the start of AF.  12 DPIUI was the first day I had an extremely faint positive on one IUI cycle, and it was only visible properly on 13DPIUI.  Basically anything prior to OTD can be too early as your BFP may show up on OTD or sometimes later!  I'm saying this but I know how hard it is not to worry.  Great that you get a blood test!  Good luck for the coming days - I hope AF doesn't show and the cramping is a good sign.

AFM - I had a BFN this morning so I am wondering if the 'lines' I saw yesterday were just my imagination.  I had really strong cramping and backache last night after having milder cramping and backache pretty much all day.  It was pretty obvious, so not imagined!  I wonder if it was the start of implantation and I may get my BFP tomorrow or the day after?  Wishful thinking but I do actually feel pregnant.  It's strange that the tests say otherwise.  I saw another extremely faint line tonight on a FRER so perhaps it's a BFP on its way, or a chemical pregnancy.  No way of knowing at the moment - time will tell.  Feeling crampy now too and I'm 5 days away from AF, so it can't be that (it never arrives early...bit there is always a first time!) xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777..the cramping might be the implantation. I read somewhere that you can get BFP on FRER a couple of days after implantation although I did just read that online so it could be made up. Have you got any other signs? Do you not get a blood test from your clinic? 

I've not had any more discharge just that once when I used the loo. I'm fully expecting AF to show tomorrow as I just think if be incredibly lucky to be pregnant right now and so far things haven't worked out like that. My cramping has stopped for now I'm just left with a slight full feeling in my abdomen. Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Linzi87, I think you're right.  The cramping really could be implantation.  I have never had a BFP cycle without cramping and vice versa.  It's also true that you can get a BFP two or three days after the cramping starts.  After my embryo transfer with IVF, I had cramping the day after.  Three days later, I got my BFP.  So perhaps I'm just testing too early and shouldn't expect a BFP until tomorrow or the day after if cramping only started yesterday.  I do have other signs...  I don't suffer from heartburn as a rule and I'm getting lots of it.  I feel cold at night, and have had very vivid dreams the past two nights.  Visiting the toilet more often too (not just to do a test ) and feeling thirsty.  Apart from the cramping, there is a feeling that "something is going on" or a "full" sensation.  I've also found a couple of spots on my face.  But I've had a few chemical pregnancies so I am not getting my hopes up too much - a BFP would just be a step in the right direction.  I don't get a blood test at my clinic.

Your cramping sounds very positive too.  The discharge could mean anything (including implantation maybe?) but not a bad sign that it has stopped.  We will both be incredibly lucky if we get our BFPs on this cycle - I have actually been given a 5% chance of success due to my age.  But, it's all numbers.  Seriously sending lots of positive vibes for all of us - it would be so lovely to see a few BFPs together on this thread! xx


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

Can anyone help me please. I've been going for scans and bloods done all week to track my follicles and ovulation. I'm doing unmedicated IUI. Monday my lead follicle was 15mm Tuesday it was the same so Wednesday they told me I didn't need to be scanned. Today I went and they couldn't find my lead follicle, bloods don't show a surge and my ovulation tests done at home have been negative all week. The nurse rang me and asked me to go in tomorrow morning to see if they can see the follicle. I'm hoping it's just hiding but I'm not hopeful, the nurse didn't really understand why they couldn't see it if I haven't ovulated. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like you have ovulated but the LH surge has been missed on your tests at home and the blood test.  Sometimes ladies have a short duration of LH surge and testing just once a day can miss it.  Twice a day testing can be helpful to such ladies.
TCCx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Feeling very down today as tested this morning and got what I was sure was a faint line on a FRER.  All day I have been feeling really positive, but tested again tonight and it's negative.  I think a definite negative too so I feel I'm out this month.  The cramps and backache are getting stronger and while I do have this fullness feeling, I am not feeling positive at all and do feel like AF is about to arrive.  I also don't have any tests in the house for tomorrow which is OTD (although I think it really should be Saturday as that is 14 DPIUI).

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

I have tested twice a day and my positive ovulation tests usually last longer than 24 hours. I'm so confused and stressed about it. I was really looking forward to finally getting started


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hiya speackledfrog

I also did an unmedicated IUI. On my second scan they couldn't see my right ovary at all. I went back a few days later and they found my right ovary with a lead follicle 17mm. It literally was just hiding. 

I don't know much about the LH surge other then mine didn't come until day 15.. did your clinic give you your estradiol level? Has that increased? Xxxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hiya shootingstar777 

Your not out until AF shows, you told me that   . I've read so many posts lately that have said even though FRER is super sensitive, some ladies don't get their BFP until after their period is due. I agree about tomorrow testing date should be Saturday cause I had IUI the day before you and my bloods are tomorrow.

AFM.... I've had light brown small discharge and pink but only when I wiped. Light cramping on and off all day. No major flow yet or fresh blood but I really don't think I've been lucky this month so I stopped testing yesterday morning. I fully expect to wake up to AF in the morning at 5am and I'll still have to drive 2 hours for a blood test. I'll be swapping to my local clinic for IVF hopefully if this doesn't work out. 

Good luck for tomorrow I have my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi I'm just so confused, they didn't say they couldn't find my ovary just said the nurse who scanned me couldn't find my lead follicle that had previously been seen. No she didn't mention that but I'll ask in the morning. She just said my blood results aren't showing that I've ovulated, I've taken an LH test tonight at home too and it's still negative so no idea what's going on. I wasn't expecting to ovulate until Saturday /Sunday so I'm hoping it was just hiding today and they find it tomorrow but trying not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Linzi87,

Thanks so much for the words of support.  You are right about not being out until AF shows, although I have a gut feeling about this.  I hope that your AF doesn't show tomorrow.  Although if it does, do you still have to drive all that way for a blood test?  My clinic don't do blood tests (I imagine I could pay for one) but you could wait a couple of days and do another HPT to be sure and avoid the petrol expense?  Thanks for the wishes, and wishing you good luck too!  xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey 

Shootingstar777...how did you go today? I hope you are feeling better then yesterday. 

I went to the clinic, drove all the way at 5am got my bloods done and drove home. On the way home I had a sneezing fit and bam....i felt like AF had started. Got home and sure enough it was here   .

I was all for moving clinics etc but my parents have decided 1 more cycle at my current clinic and then we move. So I'm starting again on th 5th for day 11 scans. Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

So sorry to read this Linzi87.  But great that you have decided to give one more cycle a go!  Wishing you luck for this coming cycle!

It's a BFN for me this cycle.  The cramping started off very positive but when it continued and became constant, then got worse, I thought that perhaps this wasn't very good.  AF has started to arrive today too which will mean that Day 1 is tomorrow or Monday.

So next steps for me...  I have called the clinic today and it is too late to go for IVF on this cycle.  So, this means that some tests will need to be updated for next month (as they will be out of date) which will cost, plus they need to confirm if they can use only one vial of donor sperm for the IVF or if they need to have two.  If they need two then the only path for me is IUI to use that last vial up.  So on Monday, I should have a clearer plan.

Wishing everyone else good luck for their next steps! xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777... I'm really sorry to hear it wasn't a BFP this cycle but don't give up hope. It's good that you have a plan in place because it gives you something to focus on. Can I ask why they can't start IVF? I've never done IVF so I was curious to know at what point in a cycle would you need to start? Can you do your IUI this cycle potentially?

I'm booked in for the 5th so I'm really looking forward to getting started again. I'm just going to keep positive and try some new things that I didn't do last time. Maybe things like pineapple and paying down afterwards don't work (I didn't try these before)...but I'm willing to give anything a go even if it's just a mental thing. 

Goodluck for Monday xxxxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, I am after some advice... I am 5dpIUI, my husband and I have just had sex and afterwards there was some blood. It was red, not brown old stuff.
Any suggestions what could cause that?
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Hope2018, so sorry for the delayed response.  I have been away for a couple of days.  I've read about bleeding following the IUI procedure as it can irritate the cervix.  Don't worry unless it gets heavier.  How are you now and has it stopped? xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

No problem at all.
Thank you, yeah it stopped straight away, didn’t have any more on Sunday morning. I am now 8dpIUI and not got any symptoms of anything haha!
How are you getting on?
Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Just after I sent that I went to the loo and again there’s a little bit of blood. 
Nothing major but bright red.
Any ideas?
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hiya hope2018,

Has it happened after sex today? I'm sorry I have absolutely no idea what it is but maybe your clinic could help. 

Shootingstar777...how did you get on yesterday? 

Xxxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

No sex since Saturday so it was just random this morning then none again since.
8 days since IUI is too early for implantation isn’t it?
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hope2018.. no I think implantation can occur between 6-12 days after ovulation! It might be implantation, was it red red or pinky coloured? Are you going to be testing before OTD? Xxxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ermm yesterday’s was quite red. 
I am going to try my absolute best to not test until Monday lol I can guarantee that won’t end up being the case lol
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm hoping it's implantation for you   . Do you use the FRER tests? 

I can't wait to restart on Monday.... depending on the whether as I'm quite far from my clinic. Xxxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah I am totally wishing time away until Monday either way I will either have a BFP or I can get on with the next cycle. It’s soooo frustrating waiting it out!
Xxx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

It is but your doing really well. I started testing about now but this time I'm not going to bother, I'll just wait for my beta. 

I'm converting to ivf if my second cycle doesn't work but I'm really worried about the whole process so really hoping this next IUI works out. 

Xxxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahhh you sound like my situation.
I took such a long time to respond to the meds so they said if it didn’t work they would refer me to ivf the next day I responded lol.
Then when we went for the IUI procedure the speed count was really low when there has never been an issue with it. So they said if it’s the same next cycle it will be IVF.

Xxx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I am hoping for a little bit of advice. I am currently 10 days past my first cycle of IUI.
On Saturday following sex I had a little bit of bright red blood. Then on Tuesday morning I had the same (not after sex this time, just when I got up). I’ve had nothing since until tonight when I have brownish/ pink bleeding.
Could this be my period or something else? I thought 10 days would be far too early to be a period?
Xxx


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi hunny, have you checked with your clinic? It may be anything from implantation, irritation or perhaps your progesterone needs upping? I would definitely give them a call xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have sent them an email so will see if they reply tomorrow or I will ring them.
I have a strong feeling that it’s AF.
Gutted if it is- I guess why change a habit of a lifetime and follow what should be normal on 14 days from ovulation. Might as well mix this up as well haha
Xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey all it seems that everyone is on track for their iui. I have been hiding away unfortunately and we are now 9 weeks 4 days! I had a scan at 7 weeks and also at 9 weeks so the 12 week one doesn't seem so far away now.
Baby 2018 yes i did feel bloated but never worked out why. I'm still taking prednisone 25mg for 3 more days then i have a 21day reduction and at night i find they make me not sleep then on top of that you have the (tmi) bad gas from the dam pessaries. I'm already counting down the days they all stop!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone. I have been reading and catching up on where everyone is at. Good luck to everyone who is currently on their 2ww.

I had my IUI yesterday at 1330. This is my second cycle for trying for a sibling for our boy who we were fortunate enough to fall pregnant after 6 cycles previously (1 cancelled and 5 IUIs). This cycle has been a bit different, my follicle grew from 10mm on Monday to 24mm on Wednesday, seems way to rapid growth to be normal, so not holding much hope for this cycle.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wow that was quick! What did your clinic say about it?
Well I came on my period yesterday which was 10dpIUI, emailed the clinic and they said it was far too early for my period but then I woke up this morning and it hasn’t stopped so it must be my period! So annoyed! My body can’t even get that right!
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Hope2018 - I am so sorry to read about AF arriving.  That's very annoying that it came early.  Do you know yet what your next step will be?

Dojiejo - Welcome to the thread!  Wow, that's a big change in follicle size over a short time.  Could they have measured incorrectly, and were you doing anything else to confirm that ovulation was imminent like LH tests?  Wishing you luck for your 2WW.

Buttercup89 - Glad that things are going well for you.

Linzi87 - Wishing you luck for your next cycle!

AFM - I am on CD4 and have decided to have one last attempt at IUI.  I have a day 10 scan on the 8th March, and probably will be going for IUI around 11th or 12th.  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you. 
Well I am even more confused now! Had 2 days of bleeding which was quite brown. Woke up this morning and  nothing! 
So confused by it all xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hope 2018 maybe implantation and where it is bedded it may have caused a small clot hence the bleeding. I would still test on the day you have been told too.


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777....we're hopefully going to be same waiting again! Xxx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hope2018 could be implantation fingers crossed you don't get any more bleeding. 

Linzi87 we are thinking of doing IVF if this cycles fails for us as well. 

Shottingstar777 are you having a medicated cycle? Fingers crossed for your scan.

Buttercup congrats on the success IUI, hope you haven't been feeling to tired/sick at the start.

AFM: I am hoping that the clinic just measured incorrectly for the first scan. They didn't seem concern at the sudden jump in size even when I asked them. I think I am going to give them a call on Monday and discuss it further, not that anything can be done now.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Dojiejo - I'm having a natural cycle.  Thank you for the wishes!  I'm sure that the measurements must have been out the first time - they might have suspected as much too, and perhaps that is why they weren't concerned.  Two different people on different days and using different machines can make a bit of difference.  It would definitely be worth asking more questions though just to see what they say.  I hope you are feeling OK.

Linzi87 - Yes, hopefully we can do the 2WW together again!  It looks like you may be a few days ahead of me though.  When is your day 10 scan?  Wishing us both luck for this cycle!

Hope2018 - I think I remember you mentioning that your period had arrived sooner than expected?  This could well be implantation bleeding.  When is your test day, and have you already tested?  A test can be positive a few days after implantation.

AFM - I have made a new rule for this IUI.  I am, under no circumstances, testing earlier than my OTD.  Last cycle was extremely stressful because I was absolutely convinced that it was going to be a BFP.  In fact, I think implantation started but then didn't continue.  I have never had such strong and long lasting AF cramping so early before a period arrived.  I think I did have a faint positive test too, although it was so faint that it wasn't definite.  What will be will be this time, and I am not buying any tests until the day before OTD.  Sending everyone lots of positive thoughts for our upcoming cycles! xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777.. I'm having day 11 scans tomorrow. My IUI was on day 16 last cycle so I'm thinking, all being Well, it'll be on Friday or Saturday.  What about you?

I'm doing the same, I'm not testing I am just going to wait for my blood results. It'll be the longest 2 weeks but I'll try to keep distracted xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Linzi87, good luck for your scan tomorrow! I'm on day six today, so we are four days apart. My IUI usually falls on day 14, but it could be a little earlier. I'm expecting to go in on the Sunday or Monday. I'm going to start testing for the LH surge from day nine though, because AF seemed to start then stop then start again this time, so I might be a day or so out.

You're doing right by not testing early and waiting for bloods, and I hope I can have the willpower this time not to test. I just have to keep reminding myself of the stress it causes, not to mention the expense! xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Linzi87 - good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Linzi87/Shootingstar777 - It must be a little stressful doing a natural IUI with the timings. Wishing you all the best! I am also with you both on not testing early. I am also vowing not to symptom spot as well. 

Hope2018 - How are you? Hope your period hasn't shown.

AFM: I have an awful head cold, not wanting to take anything in case so just feel dreadful. Trying to write an essay for work but can't concentrate!


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello all

Well scan wasn't too bad. Lining is only 6mm and there wasn't really any dominant follicle, which she said they expect for this time during a natural cycle. I'm back on Thursday and hopefully IUI on Saturday all being well. So drinking down the pom juice and using my wheat bag  

Dojiejo.. I'm finding it okay in that sense but only because I don't know any different, I've not had to use medication or trigger shots yet although they did briefly mention Clomid today. I fretted so much last month over symptoms and dates etc that I'm going to try and just keep calm this time. What CD are you? I hope everything goes well   xxxx


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the board and having my first cycle of medicated IUI this month at City Fertility.  I'm on day 3 today and went to CF to pick up the Letrozole medication and have my 10 day scan and trigger injection booked in. 

I'm doing this on my own so, it's great to be in a place where I know others will understand the journey; it can definitely feel quite isolating sometimes and I'm conscious of boring my loved ones.

Wishing you all lots of luck with your treatments xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome klolo! It is a great place to share your journey and any concerns. Congrats on doing it on your own. I have had a couple of friends who have been brave and done the same. 

Linzi87 - glad everything seems to be on track. What is pom juice? 

I am 4dpIUI. Just had acupuncture. Hoping she will at least help clear my head. Really nauseated but way to early to be a symptom just think it is part of whatever virus I have.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Dojiejo - I hope you're feeling better soon, and that the acupuncture helps your head.  The timings can be a little stressful but I am going to ask this time about possibly doing a trigger as soon as I see my LH surge.  I don't know if they will do it but I am convinced that I take a bit longer to ovulate than the average person from the time of the LH surge onset.

klolo - Welcome to the thread!  I'm also doing it alone and have a two year old boy who was conceived via donor IVF.  It was the best decision I ever made.  Wishing you luck for your cycle.

Linzi87 - Wishing you luck for your scan on Thursday.  I have mine Thursday too - we will have to have a "race ti IUI" to see who gets to LH surge first!    You have just reminded me that I should be drinking POM juice.  Can I ask what is a wheat bag?  Totally with you this time on trying to remain calm!

Hope2018 - How are you doing?

AFM - Just waiting now until my day 10 scan on Thursday.  Time seems to be flying through this cycle already.  Although I know time will come to a dramatic halt the minute the 2WW arrives...  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Period arrived properly this morning so onto the next cycle for me! 
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Hope2018, so sorry to read this.  Sending you hugs, and best wishes for your next cycle xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Dojiejo..... I read about POM Juice helps with your lining. It's pomegranate juice. I'm not sure how really effective if it is but no harm in trying anything. 

Shootingstar777... haha you're on, I'm hoping to be having IUI Friday but clinic think I'll be ready by Saturday.  I feel excited but I think that's all the renewed hope I'm carrying. Goodluck for Thursday! I hope we both get good news in the form of lining and follies    wheat bag is something you put in the microwave and heat up..another thing I read about apparently the heat encourages blood flow to the uterus.  Xxxxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Linzi87, aaah - I'm using hot water bottles too!  I think you are right that they do encourage blood flow.  I used a hot water bottle every night during stims for IVF and swear that it made a difference!  Also, eating lots of protein and drinking lots of water.  But I stopped with the hot water bottle as soon as I had embryo transfer (or IUI!) as the heat can have a negative effect at that stage.  Wishing us both lots of luck for our scans on Thursday with follies and lining   xx


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Dojiejo - Thank you, it's good to hear of others going it alone.  I hope the acupuncture has helped you feel better?

shootingstar777 - Thanks so much and great to hear that you had a little boy, congratulations.

Hope2018 - I'm sorry to hear that.  Wishing you all the best for your next cycle x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hope2018 - I am so sorry to hear about your cycle. Everything crossed for your next cycle. 

klolo - Hope you are getting on well with your medication.

Shootingstar777 - Looks like our sons are very similar ages. My son turned 2 at the end of January. Good luck for your day 10 scan tomorrow. 

Linzi87 - I thought it must have been pomegranate juice but hadn't heard that it helps with your lining. Will have to remember if we need another cycle. It is amazing how quickly you forget all your research. My acupuncturist had to remember me about protein the other day.

AFM: I am 6dpIUI, hopefully a whole lot of stickiness is going on inside my womb. I have had to have the last couple of days off work due to being sick. I am feeling very emotional today, probably a lack of sleep and a lack of fresh air and sunlight. I find that I always spot way earlier when I am cycling (d11-d12) and then get my period properly around d13 so Sunday or Monday will probably give a great indicator of what is going on. I have spoken about progesterone with clinic before and they say that it isn't needed in IUI as everything is more 'normal'. The one cycle I used progesterone just resulted in my period being delayed.


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello everyone   

I’m a newbie, but I’ve been reading a few of the posts on here for the last couple of weeks. Now we have finally started our IUI journey I thought I’d share. I’m on CD8 (sorry if I get the abriviations mixed up) I’m taking 50 of clomid, last was yesterday. I’m not keen on the headaches I’ve had the last couple of days, as well as the hot flashes. Urgh! My clinic defo played down any side effects, or maybe I was too keen to start so didn’t listen properly. I’ve got pcos which was news to me. My cycles are odd lengths but I didn’t think anything of it. We’re going in for our first scan tomorrow, which I’m nervous and excited about. I wondered if anyone here knew much about pcos and over stimulating? I guess I don’t fully understand why more than just a few of the eggs are expected to start developing, when on my scan last month I had a total over 40! I know 50 clomid is low, but it sounds like a numbers game to me. Any thoughts? 

Thanks for all the tips already. I’m ready with pineapple. Any excuse to sit with a hot water bottle is great and I’ll be off to the shop for some POM juice. Yummy!


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Dojiejo - No side effects and I'm on day 3 of taking them so all positive so far.

Wonder City - Hi, I'm a newbie to all of this and the forum so, also looking up abbreviations left right and centre   I'm with you on the hot water bottle, currently have a warmed up gel pack on at my desk and guzzling milk and water; who knows if these things work but it's not hurting right.  Wishing you lots of luck for your first cycle.  I'm due for my first insemination next Thursday and I've never known time to drag so slowly although, it will hopefully all be worth it x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Wonder City. I am not sure about over stimulating with clomid. I have PCOS and have been using injections. I have had x1 cycle cancelled for developing 3 follicles the rest of my cycles I have had 1-2. They normal start on lower doses of medication to avoid the potential of over stimulation/cancelling cycles.

Also here is a good summary of abbreviations http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Klolo- thanks for the luck wishes. I think we all need a bit of luck to go along with all the effort we put in. Thursday isn’t long to wait, but I bet it feels like an age! 

Hi Dojiejo- that abbreviation topic is exactly what I needed. Great to hear from someone else with pcos. My clinic said 3 is maximum. I know there is a risk of multiples but until I’ve been in that situation I don’t know how I’ll feel about cancelling or going ahead. Multiples scare me, honestly, but I’m so ready for a family. 

Looking forward to my scan tomorrow arvo.


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like today is scan day! Good luck to wonder city, shootingstar777 and linzi87 for your scans.


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes good luck ladies, sending you lots of positive vibes x


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello all,

I've just had my day 14 scan and it showed my lining is still 6mm and I have a fair few follies but all still on the smaller side. They recommended I go back on Monday as I may just be having a longer cycle but if it's the same, to cancel and restart next month with Clomid. I'm not even really sure what that means for me as I do ovulate some months naturally so unsure how that helps?.

Wonder city..i think I may be in the same boat as you next cycle if this one gets cancelled. I have polycystic ovaries but not the syndrome apparently and I was having  (up until I started treatment!!!) fairly regular cycles. I don't really understand Clomid or how it helps if you do have regular cycles or ovulate on your own. 

Anyway I hope your all having a positive day and goodluck to everyone else with scans today   

Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Linzi87 - I have heard that Clomid can help regulate cycles and I'm assuming that it does that by encouraging follicles to develop.  I used Clomid on a few IUI cycles a few years ago and it helped more than one follicle to develop.  Sorry to hear that there isn't a dominant follicle yet.  I hope that the scan shows something different on Monday, as you say, it could just be a longer cycle.

klolo - Thanks for the good luck wishes!

Dojiejo - Thanks for the scan wishes!  Yes, our sons are very close in age, DS was born at the end of December 2015!  It would be so lovely to give him a sibling.  I hope you are feeling better now.  How long until OTD?

Wonder City - Welcome to the thread!  I think you are right, it is a lot down to luck with this process!  I hope that your scan goes well this afternoon.  I only ever had two follicles taking 50mg and 100mg of Clomid, so I think that the risk of overstimulating is probably much lower than with injectables.  Have you ever tried POM juice?

AFM - Scan went well today.  One dominant follicle measuring 15mm, and lining is between 10 and 11mm.  I am to go back for another scan on Saturday to measure the follicle and if it's big enough, I'll take a trigger Saturday night for IUI on Monday morning.  If I detect the LH surge before that, I'll have IUI the next day.  I'm on day 10 today and I usually ovulate on day 13 or 14, so I'm expecting that IUI would be Sunday or Monday anyway, even without the trigger.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## Linzi87 (Sep 3, 2017)

Shootingstar777...im really pleased your scan has gone well. I've got my fingers crossed this is the one for you. Do you think there's still time for this cycle to work for me? I'm concerned the egg quality will be lower if it's taking longer. I used to be so regular and I have no idea what changed xxxx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Evening everyone! 

Sounds like scans went well today. I’ve just got in from a long day, but I’m still excited and a little lost when it comes to my scan results, today. I’m cd9 so it’s early days, but I have 5 follicles getting larger. The lead one was 15mm. One 13. The others all around 10. I thought that was big for day 9, but this is also my first go, so I’m practically clueless. My lining was only 4.5m but she did see the triple stripe thing starting. I need to get on the POM juice, shootingstar. They were talking about giving me estrogen patches, which I’ve never heard of before. They’ve asked me to go in tomorrow to see how fast the eggs are growing. I’m hoping a couple will drop off. I’ll update again tomorrow. 

Linzi87, I’ve got my fingers crossed for you. I can’t give you much info about clomid other than for me it’s meant needing to pee a lot, and pretty serious headaches. I’m only on 50 but it seems to have got my ovaries all excited. 

Thanks for the well wishes guys. I’ve felt excited to share with you all.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Linzi87 - Thank you for that. It's my last ditch attempt so really hoping it works out. I'm not sure how things work with cycles and how long they will go on before cancellation. It's definitely worth asking the clinic so that at least you know what the possible outcomes will be at your next scan. Are you able to give them a call tomorrow? I have heard something about having to cancel an IUI cycle if it takes too long to ovulate, something to do with the lining being older if the cycle is longer. But I've not heard that from a doctor so I can't say for sure, and I once had an embryo transfer after an LH surge on day 18! im not sure how egg quality is affected by cycle length. You could just be having a blip with cycles being irregular, I remember mine going a bit haywire once!

Wonder City - 15mm on day 9 is good! And your lining will thicken about 1mm per day from now until IUI. Five is a big number though, do they have a maximum number and of a certain size that they will allow you to go ahead with? I haven't heard of Oestrogen patches either, did they explain what they were for? Wishing you luck for your scan tomorrow, and hoping that there are not too many big ones, but enough for a great shot at the IUI.

AFM - I am really hoping that I don't see my surge before Saturday's scan, as I have decided that IUI timed to trigger is perhaps my best chance of this working. I have my trigger ready to go. I was told today that frozen sperm live for 72 hours...that seems very long to me as I thought it was 24 hours maximum hence why the timing was so critical for DIUI with frozen and washed sperm. But it did make me feel better knowing this xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Morning all, 

I always wake early, but clomid and needing to pee makes it even earlier. Urgh! 

Shootingstar, I’m nervous about the LH surge, and it’s timing. Do you only test in the morning? I don’t know, but am about 90% sure that I’m not going to use a trigger. So I’d hate to miss the surge. 72 hours sperm shelf life is good, though. I guess you want it there ready to meet the egg, in that case. I’m using frozen, too. 

Five eggs is way too many. The nurse yesterday said only two and they’ll proceed. The Dr has said maximum three. I guess they balance all the factors before deciding. I’m 38 so my egg quality isn’t going to be brilliant. I’m not sure how much it matters, but I’m a fraternal twin. 

Dr Google has been very informative regarding the estrogen patches. Apparently they give them as HRT. Basically giving you a boost of estrogen to thicken the lining. After drinking a glass of milk and snacking on some nuts, I’m going for a brisk walk to the shop for POM juice. Hopefully that’ll kick start it, too. 

Have a good day, guys!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Linzi87 - Hopefully Monday will show so extra growth for you. I am not sure the maximum amount of time they will wait for the follicle to grow. Do you know if you ovulate with every cycle?

Wonder City - How did your scan go? Fingers crossed the small follicles haven't grown any further. Hopefully all the growth power should go towards your dominant follicle and the others will stay the size they are. I haven't heard about the use of estrogen patches before. Fingers crossed they do the trick.

Shootingstar777 - I have always been told donor sperm have a life of 24 hours, so you are correct in the timing is crucial. Fingers crossed you don't surge before your scan tomorrow. 

AFM - The nurse said my OTD will be 18 days post the IUI, I get told variety of OTD, they don't really matter as I am normally spotting by 11-12dpIUI so if there is no spotting by then I will test 14dpIUI. I don't know what is going on with my body at the moment, I woke with a itchy red rash over my hips, palms of my hand, forearms, legs and feet this morning. I think it must be from what ever virus I have had, feel like my body has therefore been under too much stress for a BFP. Time will tell.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Dojiejo - Wow 18DPIUI seems ages to wait!  I've also heard many different OTDs.  Even at my clinic, I've had a range - 16DPIUI, 14DPIUI and 13DPIUI.  I don't blame you testing on 14DPIUI.  What you have been told is more in line with what I have always been told before that 24 hours is about the lifespan for defrosted and washed sperm.  Hopefully the trigger will make the timing more correct.  I hope your rash clears soon.  This may be a daft question, but have you changed your fabric cleaner or conditioner recently?  I have everything crossed for your OTD.

Wonder City - On a completely natural cycle, my clinic say to test only in the morning for the surge.  I'm not sure of the reason for this.  But it could be something to do with the usual time for surges to happen - maybe they generally only start at night?  I have read mixed stories about when is best to do IUI.  Some studies show that doing IUI when the follicle has already ruptured is the best time, and I've read that sperm can swim up the tubes, out and away altogether, so not necessarily sitting in wait for the egg.  Everything I've read (I'm a Google addict), suggests that timing IUI with the time of the egg release (or just before) is best.  The only IUI I have had which has resulted in a (chemical) pregnancy was done 36 hours after a trigger shot, and the trigger shot was done before the start of my LH surge.  So I'm hoping that the timing can be similar this time.  They will ask me to trigger when the follicle is greater than 17mm.  How did you get on today at your scan?  I hope that there were three or less larger follicles!

Linzi87 - How are you doing?  Did you call the clinic to ask about the length of cycle and whether it can be a problem?  Hoping that Monday's scan shows a dominant follicle.

AFM - I have tested for the surge today, both this morning and this evening and there is no sign, so this is good!  I imagine that my follicle will be around 20mm tomorrow (past history suggests mine grow about 2.5mm per day, but that was on a Clomid cycle so natural may be different).  Hopefully they will ask me to trigger tomorrow evening (I'll test to make sure the LH surge doesn't appear before the trigger), and IUI will be Monday morning.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey everyone. 

Scan was good today. Two at 15, one now 12 an 11 and a 10. They’re hopefull that the smaller three will shrink back as the other ones take over. My lining went up to 6mm so I’m happy with that. 

Shootingstar, it’s interesting what you’ve said about testing. They told me to start testing tomorrow, once in the am and once pm 12 hours apart ish. They’ll trigger me if they don’t see the surge by Wednesday. 

I’m back in Monday afternoon, same as you linzi87. Looking forward to hearing about how it goes for you. 

Dojiejo, what’s your actual test date? Sounds like you’re not having an easy time of it with the last of that virus. I feel positive that we can go through a lot but when it’s time our body will know. Got everything crossed for you this cycle. 

On a positive note. I’m starting to enjoy the Pom juice. It’s a little tart, but tasty.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Wonder City - Great news on your scan, it sounds like those two 15mm follicles are taking the lead!  Good to read also that your lining is thickening.  So you should be having the IUI at least by Friday?

Linzi87 - Good luck for your scan on Monday.

I hope everyone else is doing OK.

AFM - I had my scan this morning and my follicle is now measuring just over 17mm, so large enough to trigger.  The lining is 13mm to all ready to go.  I was surprised the follicle wasn't a bit bigger after two days (as it was 15mm on Thursday) but the only cycles I have to compare with are Clomid cycles, so this is probably why the growth was quicker on those.  I am triggering tonight at 10pm for IUI on Monday at 10am.  I am feeling confident that the timing is good this time!  No sign of the LH surge yet either so I hope that holds off.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

That’s exciting news, shootingstar   Good luck for Monday! I hope the surge holds off. Any plans for your tww, to help it go quick?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks Wonder City!  I hope the surge holds off too.  I am going to do one final test soon to check there is no surge.  Then, even if the surge starts tonight it won't matter as it will be around the same time as the trigger!  I suspect that if I didn't do the trigger tonight that I'd surge tomorrow morning anyway as it's usually first thing in the morning for me.  No plans for the 2WW apart from to watch lots of films to try to take my mind off it and planning not to test early!  I will be waiting until OTD this time.  The nice thing is that the day of IUI is the same day of the year that my cycle started when I had IVF for my LO...and the test day will be the same day I had egg collection and he was conceived.  I'm not usually superstitious, but it would be lovely if there was something in the coincidence of the dates which means good luck!  Wishing you luck for your scan on Monday - very exciting that there are two big follicles in the lead! xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

I need to do a test soon, too. I don’t think I’m close to surging but I’d hate to miss it, and it feels good doing something. However small. 

I love the idea of coincidence / fate. It happens, I’d feel really good about that. It’s not the same, but when my sister was trying for her second, it all happened at a similar time as the first, and she gave birth on the same day of the year. So my two nieces have the same birthday, but three years apart. 

A film I can’t recommend, even though the oscars loved it, is Shape of Water. I didn’t hate it, far from it, but it was a little odd. It did lose me a couple of hours, so I guess it’s good for that! My clinic is really close to the cinema, so we headed there after my first scan. Anyway... bit off topic. Good luck for Monday morning. Will you have a final scan before the transfer?


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh no, my test has showed the surge! Too soon   my follicles we’re only 15 yesterday and the lining only 6. I’ve got the out of hours (weekend) number to call in the morning, I guess. As this is my first go, I’m not sure what will happen, but I’m wondering if it might be called off as it’s all a bit soon. My cycles are normally between 29 and 32 days. Does anyone know if clomid can shorten them?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Wonder City, please don't panic!  If you have started to surge then in theory your eggs should be ready and mature.  I know Clomid can make your follicles grow fast.  My clinic like to see a 7mm lining, but it should be about that now if it was 6mm yesterday and 5mm the day before.  I wonder if you could pop in for another scan tomorrow or Monday morning to check the lining?  It's fairly likely that they would want to wait until Monday morning to do the IUI though if your surge only showed this evening - it depends on their processes.  I doubt it would be cancelled, but wait to see what they say first.  I'm not sure if Clomid can shorten cycles but it would make sense if it does as the follicles seem to grow quicker.  

I'm sure the surge is only around the corner for me too, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if it started tonight.  I won't have another scan now before treatment, so I just have to hope for the best!

Thanks for your message too - it's so good to hear that about your nieces having the same birthday!  I will take any sign at all and if the coincidence of dates can be lucky, I'm superstitious this month!   Ah I shall look up that film if I have a couple of hours to lose and there will be plenty of those over these next weeks.  Sending you best wishes for tomorrow's phone call! xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

I felt so much better after I read your post, shootingstar, but I’m wondering if I’ve made a rookie error. My first opk was yesterday AM. However, I hadn’t read about what time was best to test, so I did it when I woke in the morning, which was crazy early, 5:30am. I now know that that’s not a good time to do it. I just remember the nurse saying about 12 hours apart, twice a day. Anyway, my second test was at about 6pm yesterday and it was a flashing smile (clearblue sticks) which is high, but not peak, fertility. But when I went to put that in the bin, I noticed that the morning one also had the two lines on, equally as dark. Hmmm. 

So I called the out of hours number this morning. Early I know. I think I woke the Dr up. I explained about the two tests, and he said he would call back, but suggested IUI on Monday. My worry is the possible early surge. If it was say noon yesterday, tomorrow’s appointment is going to be something like 48 hours after the surge. Is that too late? That is of course if my lining is ok and I don’t have five eggs growing!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Wonder City, I wouldn't pay a lot of attention to the lines on the stick inside the test.  They kind of indicate what's going on but it's especially hard with the dual hormone detector to get a real idea from looking.  If you have only had circles or flashing smile so far then you have no worries at all.  The flashing smile just indicates an increase in oestrogen levels and it is not your surge starting yet.  I can have up to four days of flashing smiles before my LH surge appears, which is the static smile that stays on the test for 48 hours when it appears.  It would make complete sense that your oestrogen level has started to surge with you having more than one follicle growing.  Did you explain to the doctor that you've only seen the flashing smile and not the static smile?  I made that very same mistake on my first IUI and ended up going in too early! xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

P.S. I always use both first and second morning urine (I do two separate tests) as for some reason my first morning urine always gives a negative and second morning urine will be the one that is positive if it is going to be.  I also always use the cheap dip stick tests as a backup.  You can buy these from the supermarket xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

I did say it was the flashing one, so they’ve said come in first thing and have a scan. If needs be I can have IUI tomo morning but I doubt I’ll need it. I’ll explain about the flashing face again, at the scan tomorrow.  I’m still a newbie so no idea how the tests works, thank you for giving me the run down. I’m pleased to hear that I’m probably too early though. There was me thinking it would be too late! I’ll have to re read the info that came with the tests. 

Did you get your surge? Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Wonder City, no worries at all!  Great news you can go in for another scan tomorrow, for piece of mind if nothing else, and it could be close to the time to trigger!  My follicles grew at 2.5mm per day when I took Clomid, so much faster than on a natural cycle, which has been about 1mm per day this time.  But they might want to leave the follicles get bigger than on a natural cycle before they trigger them.  I remember on my first Clomid IUI, the follicle got to 23mm and I still hadn't surged - but was very close.  I thought I had surged (as I saw the flashing smile) and the doctor sent me for IUI as he too thought from the scan that ovulation had started.  That was the mis-timed one.  The leaflets with the tests are very good and explain it all clearly, well worth a read.  There is also a very useful chart showing the levels which helps.  It does sound like it's too early rather than too late.

No surge for me - I took the trigger at 10pm and I checked with a very cheap dip stick pregnancy test today that there was plenty of hCG in my system.  I'm even starting to have a dull achey feeling in my left ovary which is odd as the dominant follicle was on the right!  I'm really hoping for ovulation pains on the right tomorrow, just around the time of the IUI!  Thanks for the good luck wishes - and good luck for your scan tomorrow too! xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Shootingstar777 - lots of baby dust being send your way. Good luck for you IUI today.

Wonder City - hope your scan goes well and your surge comes soon


AFM. I started spotting when I wiped yesterday (10dpIUI) 1-2 days earlier then normally with IUI. I’m out! Looks like my period is going. To rear it’s ugly faced today. Devestated.  Deciding about doing one last IUI or more to IVF. To make matters worse I am In the middle of working 3 night shifts.


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m sorry, Dojiejo. Is it a definite? We were tempted to go straight to IVF but the cost put us off, as we are self funding. That said, after three IUI we think that’s where we will end up. Wishing you lots of luck with whatever decision you make. 

How did your day go, shootingstar? I’m only going to be a couple of days behind you. The scan today was good. All but one dominant follicle had disappeared. The leading one was 22mm. I didn’t ask about my lining but she was very happy with it. It looked a lot thicker than last time. So, she triggered me this afternoon, which I’m glad about as I was pretty bored of peeing on sticks. I’m booked in for the IUI Wednesday morning. That’s about a gap of 44 hours. Hope that’s OK. They must think so.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Dojiejo - Thank you for the wishes.  I'm so sorry to read that you have started spotting.  But I had a chat to the nurse today before my IUI and she was telling me everything to expect.  She actually mentioned not to worry if I did have some bleeding in the 2WW as it could mean implantation.  Has AF started properly?  If not, it might be worth waiting a few days then testing.  It's positive that it's a little earlier than usual for your period.  Sending you best wishes, and hoping it's good news. Not great to have to deal with night shifts though.

Wonder City - Today went well thank you!  Great to hear you will only be a couple of days behind and all was good at the scan.  I actually think it's a good thing when there is one follicle.  I have no idea whether this theory is right, but I imagine that if there is a clear winner in the race to ovulate then chances are it's a good egg!  I have only had a positive test once with IUI and that was with one follicle. 22mm is a great size and good to hear you have been triggered already!  The timing sounds excellent as if you ovulate 36 hours later, the sperm will be put in place when the egg is already waiting and they will be at their strongest!  Wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday.

AFM - I had my IUI around 10:30-10:45 today.  About 12 midday, I started having strong ovulation pains, which lasted throughout the afternoon until the stopped around 17:00-17:30.  I suspect that the egg was released just before the pain stopped.  I feel confident that the timing was good as I imagine that the sperm would take some time to travel up the fallopian tube (I have read this can vary depending on the speed of the sperm).  So now all I have to do is wait and hope.  I am so glad I chose to have the trigger this time and only wish I had used it for the others too!  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Shootingstar777 - sounds like the timing is spot on. Fingers crossed. 

Wonder city - my trigger has always been around 24 hours pre IUI. I thought it was normally 24-36 hours post but could be wrong.  Maybe worth checking with your clinic. 

Thanks for the positivity, it is definitely my period! Need to decide about another cycle now or to save for IVF. We have one straw of sperm left, so if we go to IUI and it isn’t successful then the plan is IVF anyway and we would have to pay for more sperm as well as shipping and storage, or we use that money towards IVF that has a greater success.


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Morning all

Big decisions ahead Dojiejo. We’re in a really similar boat, but just starting out with me and IUI. We bought enough donor sperm to get through three cycles of IUI, but it does make it about twice as expensive when you need a donor. I have a non bio son who was conceived through IVF and although it worked first time, it cost us an arm and a leg. With extra drugs needed, then when the sperm was thawed it wasn’t very mobile so we needed ICSI. I think that alone was another thousand. It was a big hill to climb for us, as we had a few fertility problems, but we got really lucky. I hope whatever you guys decided that you get some of that luck, too. 

As for my IUI timing, well, I’ve been googling it constantly since we got back from the clinic. It’s true, a lot of experience is around the 36 hour post trigger, mark. However, I found a few clinical studies that did IUI at 24 and 48 hours as a comparison. The findings were that there are a slightly more pregnancies in the 48 hour group. The pregnancy rate was also in line with 36hr transfers. So I’m happy with my timing. Might just be perfect.  

Shootingstar, I don’t think I’ve ever felt ovulation pains before, but maybe now I’m paying attention I might. What does it feel like? It sounds like you have timed your IUI to perfection! I’ve got everything crossed for you.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Wonder City - Wishing you luck for your IUI tomorrow morning, I hope that everything goes smoothly!  Totally with you on the cost of donor sperm, it's incredibly expensive.  Your timing sounds perfect.  In fact, I've read the same as you, that IUI done slightly after the follicle rupture can be very successful so a longer interval between trigger and IUI is sometimes better.  I know that ovulation happened for me at 42 hours post trigger, so if I do IUI again, I will be considering a slightly later IUI to coincide with ovulation.  I'm considering IVF next though if unsuccessful on this cycle.  Ovulation pains feel like a dragging pain, very low down on whichever side the ovulation is happening.  I can tell it's ovulation because it hurts to take a step on the side where the pain is, and sitting down suddenly can also be painful.  I don't always get ovulation pains, but the trigger seems to exaggerate everything!

Dojiejo - So sorry to read AF arrived.  You might want to check out with your clinic if they can do IVF with only one straw of sperm.  My clinic like there to be two straws, even though it's good quality donor sperm.  Apparently, some of the straws of my donor sperm weren't suitable for IVF and they would have switched to ICSI.  I decided to use my last straw for IUI and then will make a decision about moving to IVF later if need be.  Wishing you luck for your decisions and next steps.

AFM - 1DPIUI today.  The countdown is on - 13 days until OTD.  I am thinking of testing on the Sunday as the 26th is a Monday, and I really don't want to start a Monday morning with a negative test.  But hoping my body will tell me if I'm pregnant so I'll have a good idea when I do the test.  I'm trying to remain positive this cycle, but realistic about the chance of success.  I'm confident with the timing so at least I'm not worrying about that.  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Wonder City - Good luck with your IUI today.

Shootingstar777 - Hope the 2ww isn't to stressful. I complete get testing a day early so that you don't start the week with a negative. 

AFM - I had a scan today to start another cycle, I was going to discuss with the doctors about the IVF vs IUI. Turns out I have a cyst on my ovary so can't do anything this cycle anyway. Least it gives us time to decide what to do.


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys. 

Dojiejo, sorry about the cyst, that’s rubbish, but it’s really good that you’re looking for the silver lining. Is the stint of night shifts over? It’ll be a great month to focus on some down time, and not think about (or try not to) trying to conceive. 

Shootingstar, I don’t know if it’s anything to do with ovulation pains or not, but my right hip joint almost feels like, well, a bit like it’s going to pop out. That might just be because I’m getting older everyday! Talking of getting older, I also had to get up twice in the night to use the bathroom, which gave me that stretched bladder feeling this morning. So during my IUI I was double uncomfortable in terms of needing to pee. Even when the nurse very gently put the ultrasound probe on my tummy, I flinched. 

As it’s my first go, I was nervous excited, as well as fairly casual, but I was still comforted by how relaxed the clinic were. Other than my need to pee, it was totally easy. Not as uncomfortable as a smear test. Only thing I wasn’t expecting, was being able to feel the sperm being injected into my uterus. That was an odd sensation, but a good thing really. I know it’s in the right place. We were given a letter which explained how many sperm went in, as well as percentage of motility etc, but I don’t really understand what it all means. I guess if you have a partner / or known sperm donor, you would learn about it as you go through the process. The Dr was being vague, maybe he didn’t think it was so good, I don’t know. Still, maybe someone here can give me an opinion? After prep there was 8 million per ml with 82% motility. I know there’s nothing to be done with that info now, but I do like to understand what’s going on. I’ve always been naturally curious, so I’ll be consulting Dr Google, forthwith! 

My blood test is booked in for the 28th. If I haven’t seen my period before then, I’ll do a test at home, that morning. Just so we can be together when we get the news. Until then, nothing. It feels weird already. I no longer have to think about it. I’m going to plan a heap of stuff to do in the next two weeks. Plus a lot of relaxing.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Dojiejo - Thank you!  Yes, I think I'm definitely going with the test on the Sunday, so I can deal with the result in the comfort of my own home.  Good to hear you are looking forward to next steps.  Sorry to hear about the cyst though, but as you say, you can now think through your options.

Wonder City - Gosh I haven't had hip pain before with ovulation but the pain really is so low down.  Haha, the getting up to use the bathroom could well be due to the hCG trigger injection.  I have had the same!  It's the same hormone your body makes in pregnancy.  I imagine that your ovaries were responding well to the trigger and you ovulated about the time of IUI!  I didn't feel the sperm going in at all!  But great to have the assurance that it went where it was supposed to go.  I don't know too much about motility and sperm numbers, but you might get something from Dr. Google!  Numbers are numbers though, and of 8 million, you are only looking for one to fertilise your egg.  So we are both on the 2WW now!  Good idea to test before you have the blood test so you can find out on your own terms.

AFM - 2DPIUI today.  Nothing at all to report as this is too early for any signs.  I'm visualising that the fertilised egg is now an early embryo, possibly four or eight cell.  It will be travelling down my right fallopian tube right now, bouncing along as it goes.  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys! 

So, at only 1dpiui today, I’m already wishing it away. I’ve had weird cramping today which I imagine is from the speculum etc. Looking forward to that resolving itself. It’s a tiny bit uncomfortable... 

Has anyone here tested away the trigger shot, so they know any positive later on won’t be false? I’m tempted to do that. It feels like it would give me something to do. Another part of the process. I don’t want to become consumed by the tww, but I can see how easily that could happen. 

I learnt a lot about sperm samples from Dr Google, yesterday. Our numbers are average. Not perfect, but not bad. One interesting thing I kept reading was that approximately 10 million per ml post wash, is preferred, but also, if it’s 20 mil or 30 mil or more,  then the success rates aren’t noticeably different / better. So there’s a sperm ceiling. A saturation point. Every day’s a school day!


----------



## Pringle-Little (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey, so I had 250 Ovitrelle trigger 11 days ago, IUI 10 days ago and I’m pretty sure ovulated 9 days ago. I then had Ovitrelle top up of ‘8clicks’ 5 days ago. I’ve been testing for last 4 days and had both positive and negative hpt. Could I still be testing the trigger out? Clearblue early detection this morning showed very faint line. Will try to attach pics. Any thoughts/advice welcome please


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Pringle-Little - If you had Ovitrelle five days ago then I would say that your HPTs are still unreliable as they may well be giving false positives.  Clearblue Early Detection are also notoriously bad for giving very faint lines (false positives).  I would say wait until OTD (you won't get a reliable result until then) and test with a First Response Early Result.  Wishing you luck!

Wonder City - How are you feeling today?  Has the weird cramping stopped?  I tested out the trigger when I had IVF and a fresh transfer.  The trigger was 10,000 units and I was still testing positive with cheap internet tests until a day or so after a five day embryo transfer.  I wouldn't bother really as you have to wait until almost OTD anyway to get a reliable result.  Totally understand you wanting to do it though.  I'm a serial early tester but as I've had a trigger injection (5,000 units), I am not testing early this time.  I'm just going to wait it out and avoid the stress early testing causes.  I hope my body will tell me before OTD whether I'm pregnant.  Fantastic news that you found out from Dr. Google that the numbers of sperm are average, especially if you were worrying about it.  Great to know there is a saturation point too!  You're right, you learn something new every day!

AFM - 4DPIUI today and I have had some very very mild cramping, so mild that I think I might have just imagined it.  I am not taking any Cyclogest this time so it can't be that, but at the same time it could be my vivid imagination.  Feeling thirsty a lot too but I might just need to drink more.  I am certainly nowhere near the time to be getting symptoms.  But I will be happy if I get some proper cramping over the weekend!  Sending positive thoughts to all! xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all. How’s everyone’s weekend, so far? I work Saturdays, so mine hasn’t really started yet. 

Pringle-little, when’s your OTD? Let us know how you’re getting on. I’m no expert, and have very little experience, but I’ve got everything crossed for you. Hoping you get your bfp. 

Hi shootingstar. No, my weird cramping hasn’t stopped, yet. It’s a bit worse. I also now have cloudy wee. Sorry if that’s tmi. It’s all on the right side which is the side I ovulated from so it’s probably just from that. I figured I’d leave it until Monday, and if it persists, call the clinic for advice. I’m only 3dpiui so I’m sure my body is getting over the trigger and being messed about with. The way I feel today, I don’t think I’ll be testing the trigger out, or testing early. I’m a bit grumpy cos I’m in constant pain. Probably only a 7 on the scale, but it’s getting to me, for sure. The things we do in order to get pregnant!   if it works it is totally worth it. Any cramping yet?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Wonder City, I hope you're relaxing now and have a nice day off tomorrow.  I'm sorry to read you are still suffering though.  That doesn't sound right to me.  Could you have a urine infection?  It's probably nothing to do with the IUI and is a coincidence, but as you say would definitely get checked out sooner rather than later.  Drinking lots of water is always a good idea anyway, especially having IUI but that might help flush it out until you can get in to see a doctor or call the clinic.  Take care of yourself and get better soon!

I'm not experiencing any symptoms whatsoever!  I was hoping to start feeling some cramping today but it is probably a little too early for that.  I'm trying to visualise my embryo, a grade 5AA blastocyst now (very hopeful imagination), having just arrived in the uterus, hatching and preparing to start attaching itself to the lining.  I'm 5DPIUI today, so if this was a day five embryo transfer, it would be today...  Hoping cramping starts tomorrow! xx


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello all!
I'm 2 days past IUI & feeling pretty sick like the start of flu....our we boy was ill last week so it must be that.

The actual procedure on Friday was very straight forward text book insemination &......almost pleasant

There's no way to be modest with you feet in stirrups, that's for sure! 
We have used the same donor as when we conceived our son back in Dec 2015. 

I asked aboout the quality of this sample in comparison to that sample & amazingly was shown all the numbers & they show us that this sample is far superior! 
So if the last one could make our darling son then all the odds are in our favour!
Currently pregnant until proven otherwise!!
Fingers crossed how's everyone else?Goodluck!


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry haven’t been around. Thinking of you all on the 2ww. 

Welcome to the new ladies in waiting on this thread.


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey everyone. 

How’s the wait going, shootingstar? 7dpiui, right? Half way there! So that makes me 5 day past. I never fully understood what this might feel like. It’s been a long 5 days so far. I still have the right sided cramp and cloudy wee so I’m popping to the drs tomorrow, to see if I have a uti or something. I wouldn’t be able to feel any kind of implantation cramps with all this going on, so I’m not thinking about it too much. 

Hi Natt, good to hear your iui went so smoothly. Not so good that you’ve got flu. My son always has the sniffles in variing levels of severity. I mean it’s constant. GP says they grow out of it eventually, but I tend to catch it from him a lot, so I can’t wait! I’m sorry you’re feeling rubbish. 

Dojiejo, hiya! It’s good to know you’re still here. Do you need any treatment for the cyst on your ovary?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Pringle-Little - How are you getting on, did you test again?

Wonder City - Ah the wait is dragging!  Just like it is for you - I can't believe it's only halfway through, as it feels like it should be OTD tomorrow!  But, we have to hang in there and remain positive.  I hope that you're able to get your pain sorted out tomorrow, it really does sound like a UTI.  So sorry you're still suffering    I'm actually not convinced at all anymore that cramping is a sign of implantation, even though if someone asked me only a couple of months ago I would have sworn that it was.  I really believe they are down to Cyclogest.  My new theory is that the cramps don't start as soon as you start Cyclogest, so it tricks you into thinking that the cramps can't be down to that, when actually what I think is happening, is the progesterone level is increasing gradually after ovulation and when it gets to a certain level (probably higher with Cyclogest), cramping starts.  I never have cramping in a natural cycle with no Cyclogest...but then, I've never tested positive on a completely natural cycle either...so I suppose the jury should still be out!

Dojiejo - Thank you for the wishes.  How are you doing?

Natt - Welcome to the thread!  So sorry to read you are feeling poorly.  Good to hear the IUI went smoothly though so congrats on being PUPO!  Sending you positive thoughts for your 2WW, and hoping you have the same success as back in 2015.  Great news that the sample quality is better too!!

AFM - Since late last night and on and off today, I have had some slight feelings that I might be pregnant.  Hard to put into words, but no cramping at all.  Just perhaps that tingling (but not really a tingling) feeling, and feeling of fullness.  I really can't tell if I am just imagining it or not though as last month I was absolutely convinced that my IUI had worked and had cramping for five days (or more) before I got a BFN on OTD.  Also, a couple of nights ago I woke up in the middle of the night from a deep sleep to a bit of reflux which made me cough a lot and gasp for breath.  This is something that I can only ever remember happening during pregnancy previously so hoping it's a positive sign.  I've also had a little bit of heartburn, and lots of vivid dreams.  I'm always thinking about food too but that is not really unusual for me    Just really really hoping that things are happening.  Trying to visualise my embryo burrowing deeper into the lining and hCG increasing...  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're all well.  I haven't had a chance to read all your posts but, I'm hoping for positive news.  I had IUI last Tuesday and decided to bugger off to my friends to keep my mind of things but, back at work now and and I can really empahise with the 2WW stress.  What do you all do to keep your mind off it?  I have a constant feeling of anxiety in my chest which, I keep winding myself up about as I know that stress is definitely not going to help matters.  I woke up on Monday around 4am drenched in sweat and then during the day I started getting cramps which, I remember reading could mean implantation but, I know how our pesky bodies can play tricks on us so, I'm not getting my hopes up yet.

Has anyone had any good news?  

x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi klolo, it's very hard to keep your mind off the IUI and 2WW.  All we can do is try.  I'm busy at work at the moment, but I find that I think about it in the evenings a lot.  Watching films is a good way to keep your mind occupied.  If you are anything like me, reading books is no good - I end up reading the same paragraph over and over again.  Cramps can be a good sign, but beware that they can also be due to Cyclogest - are you taking Cyclogest?  

AFM - No good news from me I'm afraid - I was feeling more positive yesterday but today much less so.  I have had absolutely no signs whatsoever today.  That feeling of fullness and hard to describe feeling of tingling (but not really tingling) has gone.  A little backache perhaps but that really could be anything as I have had this kind of mild backache in BFN cycles around 8DPO.  I ended up testing the trigger out despite all of my promises to myself not to do so, but it was in the main to get rid of a batch of very cheap internet test sticks I had in my drawer to prevent me from using them for real testing - I would normally start testing from 9DPO, hoping to see a BFP.  I have two test sticks left, so I might waste those tonight to prevent me from 'testing early' tomorrow and onwards as it will be 9DPO tomorrow.  If I start, then I wont stop and will end up spending a fortune on the more expensive tests.  Just for information though, I had a 5,000 unit hCG trigger 10 days ago (well, it will be 10 days exactly at 10pm tonight).  IUI was done 8 days ago (at 10am).  This morning I had an extremely faint positive which would have been the tail end of the trigger.  I did one again this evening and there is no line.  They have gradually got fainter and now gone - so it took 10 whole days for the 5,000 unit trigger to leave my system - but that was testing using cheap internet test sticks, so I am quite sure a FRER might still show positive.  I will not know because I have no intention of checking.  I will be buying no tests until the day before OTD!  I'm not concerned about the negative test as I would never expect a true BFP at 8DPO.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Shootingstar777,

Agree about reading; I'll read a paragraph and then realise I haven't taken anything in because I've been thinking "Oooh I wonder if they sell eco friendly nappies"      Yes I'm taking Cyclogest and have just read up on the side effects, cramping and night sweats included :-(  It's almost cruel that we need to take medication that have the same side effects as  pregnancy.

Did you do the last 2 tests last night?  How are you feeling today?  That drive to do tests are a nightmare; my friends are begging me to do one when I see them on Saturday (I'll be 11dpIUI) but, I really want to hold off partly because of the risk of a false positive and partly because I want to do it on my own; I don't want to face the disappointment of a negative around other people.

I hope everyone else is ok today xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys. 

I get pretty worked up and anxious at times, but I can read. Although my mind does drift. I guess it has to be a gripping book, or it’s not worth it. Other than that I meditate. I started about two years ago and I can honestly say that it changed my life. Which sounds very dramatic now I’ve typed it out. But it’s still true. Plus it’s an excuse to lay down and close my eyes in the middle of the day  

I did a test today, thinking of my trigger. I got nothing on the HGC but I still had a line on an OPK. Confused.   I thought at 7dpiui I’d still see trigger. Or maybe I am, just on the OPK. Not sure why I did that as well. Maybe I’ll do it in a couple of days and see if it’s lighter? No idea what I’m doing. Ha! I’m keen to test, though. It’s hard to resist. I guess if I’m sensible I should leave it until Sunday at the earliest. 11dpiui. Urgh. This is dragging. I’ve had a funny tummy since I woke this morning. Like you get when you’ve eaten something that doesn’t agree with you. Or similar anyway. Then about an hour ago I got a fair amount of pain in one go. Like it was a hot flush of pain in my tummy, maybe uterus, sort of making me wince and then it was gone in a few minutes. However, I’ve had this right side pain also, since the day of IUI. I’m not on cyclogest but I seem to have the trigger shot lingering in my system so it’s probably that. It’s as hard not to symptom spot as it is not to test. 

How’s everyone else doing? Klolo, I know why you mean about wanting to test on your own. I don’t think I could put a brave face on in front of others, if I got a negative at 11dpiui. I know it wouldn’t mean I was out, but it would be a blow. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Wonder City - I think I'm going to have to give meditation a go!  That's a pretty good recommendation for it    And I'm with you on having an excuse to lie down in the day.  Just out of interest, do you know the strength of your trigger injection?  Mine was 5,000 units.  7DPIUI is too early for a BFP but your blank hCG test means that your trigger is probably now out of your system.  Depending on what test you used though - some tests are not very sensitive.  Take no notice of the line on your OPK - there is usually a faint line on most days of my cycle - LH is always present just in low amounts unless you're about to ovulate.  If you get a positive hCG test, you'll likely get a positive OPK too though as the LH test can't distinguish between LH and hCG (pregnancy tests only test for hCG, so it doesn't work the other way around).  It's very hard to resist testing.  Did you manage to see the doctor about your pain?

klolo - Haha that's funny!  They do actually sell eco friendly nappies - washable and reusable!  Totally with you on the Cyclogest.  I'm not taking it this time and have had absolutely no cramps.  I agree about testing around others - very hard.  Lovely if it's a positive but the risk of it being negative as you say would be awful.  I hope you are doing OK?

AFM - I did my tests last night and they were both negative.  I found another test this morning.  I did it (as I knew I would), and was very surprised to see a second but very faint line.  So, I had ordered FRERs from Amazon last night (another thing I had planned not to do) and did one this afternoon with not very concentrated urine.  It was positive!  A very faint but very definite pink line.  I wasn't expecting it to be positive, but I wonder whether this might still be the trigger?  FRERs are very sensitive.  I'm 11 days past the trigger today and was kind of thinking the trigger should be gone now.  I had a true BFP at 4DP5DT after my IVF (which would have been equivalent of 9DPIUI) and I'd had a 10,000 unit trigger back then.  So, feeling very cautiously positive at the moment.  I'll allow myself one more test tomorrow just to check it's still there then will stop until OTD (honest).  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys. 

Shootingstar, that is very cautiously absolutely brilliant!!! Can’t wait for today’s update. Hope the line is a bit darker. I have no idea how much my trigger shot was. I wanted to know, but wasn’t expecting it at the time so wasn’t really paying attention. So who knows! I got the cheap tests from boots. The dip ones. They say they’re 25miu so not Uber sensitive but ok. I might test with one tomo morning as I’ll be 9dpiui. Then I’ll see if I can leave it 48 hours before testing again. It’s hard! Lol. 

I had really warm boobs yesterday evening with a sort of zingy feeling shooting through them. That’s all gone today, as has my tummy issues. It’s there a tiny bit, but seems to be resolving itself. If anything it’s just an AF type upset tummy. I ovulated earlier than I normally would this cycle due to the clomid and trigger, so not sure when I’m due. I’m normally 30 to 33 days. That’s pcos for you! I’m completely winging it from here onwards. I didn’t go to the Dr in the end. I decided it was getting a bit better, or just symptoms of IUI. Today I’m feeling a little deflated. No symptoms to note, which I know doesn’t matter really, but still. We all know what it’s like... 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Wonder City:  Oh no doesn't sound dramatic at all; I think if more people meditated in the world then it would be a very different place.  I saw a wonderful clip of meditation & mindfulness being taught in a school somewhere in Scandinavia and the teachers were shocked at the difference it made in behavior.  You did make me chuckle with "No idea what I'm doing"; it pretty much sums up the whole process for me.  I can't even remember the names of the medication they gave me, I've just floated along in a bit of a daze.  What's your OTD?  I think we are quite close as I'm 9dpIUI today.

Shooting Star:  I just got goosebumps reading your post; I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  Haha I do like your "(honest)", we all have good intentions; I mean I just promised I self I wouldn't eat the last bit of carrot cake and now find myself starting at a plate full of crumbs arrghhh!!

AFM: I'm feeling positive today. Coming on here and keeping up with your journeys definitely helps.  I have been completely symptom free since my 6dpIUI cramping and sweats.  I have just booked the test for my OTD for next Wednesday and I have lots of plans to see friends and keep myself busy until then.

Sending you all positive vibes


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m 8dpiui, only just behind you. I’ve got my blood test booked in for next Wednesday. 

Is it Wednesday yet!?


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Ahhh no but if I find away to time travel I'll bring you along 😆it's going sooo slowly. Nice to know we're testing the same day. I've asked my boss if I can work from home as I don't fancy going in if I get a negative.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

klolo - Totally with you on the time going slowly.  Time actually comes to a standstill in the 2WW, I am sure of it!  Good idea to work from home on OTD, as whether it is a BFP or BFN it will be nice to be at home after it.  Too right with the good intentions.  I try it every time and fail on 9DPIUI.  I hope you enjoyed that carrot cake!  Good to hear you are feeling positive.  It does make it easier to share the journey with others.  Symptom free can be a good thing - I have only just realised this!  So you have everything to feel positive about.  Enjoy the time with friends too as it will help the time to go marginally faster!  Thank you for the wishes too xx

Wonder City - I wish it was Wednesday then all of this waiting would finally be over!  How can two days pass so slowly?!  Thank you for the wishes!  I wonder what your trigger shot was too - but everything I have read suggests that even the stronger ones are out of your system after 8 days but to give it 10 days to be on the safe side.  I saw a study which showed the level of hCG coming down over time.  You think that 5,000 would give you a blood concentration of 5,000 mIU but actually it's more like 330 initially.  So it is much faster than you think it would be!  25mIU is probably not sensitive enough to see a BFP on 9DPIUI though.  Worth a try!  Your symptoms all sound good xx

AFM - So, I tested with FRER and FMU and there was a line.  I could be mistaken but it looked perhaps a little darker than yesterday.  It was really hard to tell though to be honest.  So I did another FRER with SMU and the line was about the same as the first.  At work today, I felt some mild cramping which was on and off (not constant).  No other symptoms apart from perhaps peeing more often and feeling thirsty / dry mouth a lot.  But this evening, admittedly with not dilute but not particularly concentrated urine, I tested with a Clearblue Early Detection and the line was very faint.  I knew I would get into this testing malarkey!  So, I am not buying any more.  I have a FRER to do in the morning and then that's it.  Honest.  Sending positive thoughts to all! xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Morning all! 

How did the test go this morning shootingstar? Hoping darker again!! 

I tried to pick up a FRER last night, but could only get clearblue early detection. Not as good. Still, I did that this morning and I don’t know if there’s a line, or if I just want to see one. Like evap. I only looked within the time allowed, and took a picture. I imagine I’ll be squinting at that all day!    Gonna see if I can pick up a FRER for tomo morning. I’m in no way imagining that it’s a positive. Probably me seeing things, although that sounds like self preservation...

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Shooting Star: Oh I did; I think I'll have to start reigning the carrot cakes if I do get a BFP - we have a new bakery on the high street and if I could eat their cakes for breakfast, lunch and dinner I would   How did the test go this morning?

Wonder City:  I hope the test goes well tomorrow.

AFM:  Still no symptoms.  Spent yesterday afternoon at my friends son's Easter play and sat next to a mum and her 6 month old who wouldn't stop reaching out to me and smiling so, that has made me even more broody.  He was adorable and sat quietly for an hour and a half!!  Please can my baby be like that   

Have a good Friday all x


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi Klolo. I’ll join you in the no symptoms boat. Well, I guess I feel like I have period tummy, but that’s been there since 1dpiui. I’m ignoring that now lol. 

I couldn’t wait to test until tomorrow... oops. So I’ve dont three tests total this morning. I got a couple FRER on the way to work. All look like they have evap lines. All are different brands. Hmm. I’m going to do my best not to test tomo, actually. See what happens after 48 hours. I’d hope to see something more by then, if they are showing something incredibly faint today. Don’t think I can do all these emotions tomorrow as well. Rollercoaster!


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Well after being symptom free; I've started to get lower back cramps and flushes; it really does feel like my period is threatening.  It's so frustrating that early pregnancy signs, AF signs and taking Cyclogest can cause the same symptoms; you don't know whether you're coming or going.

Rollercoaster couldn't be more apt!  I wonder if there are such things as pregnancy test interventions lol. 

xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

If there is, I need one! It’s like Pringles - “Once you pop, you can’t stop.”

I blew my 48 hour idea and tested this afternoon. Mega oops. 
Nothing. An undeniable negative. Which is interesting because it isn’t FMU, and it’s the same brand and batch as one of the others I took today. So I still have hope. Could I have seen three evap lines on three different brands, all read within the time limit? Another hmmm... only 9dpiui though. Be patient! 

I have nothing but sympathy for those of you on the cyclogest. You’re right Klolo. How cruel that I mimics early pregnancy and AF symptoms. Only a few more days and we will have our answers. I’m going to really try and do the 48 hour thing now. Really! *maybe*


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Wonder City - I need a pregnancy test intervention too.  But I'm so sucked in at this point there is no going back!  I knew it would happen if it started.  Which tests were you using that showed evaps?  How do you know they were evaps and not very faint BFPs?  FRERs don't usually give evaps but the first BFPs on 9DPO can be extremely faint - only just visible.  If you can see any pink in the line at all (if it's dark enough to tell), it's a faint BFP.  Clearblue Early Detection (6 days earlier) though are notorious for giving faint false positives so I would ignore anything you might have see on that.  9DPIUI is the very earliest that you could get a BFP so it could just be way to early yet.  I've everything crossed for your next test!

klolo - I don't think it's possible to distinguish between Cyclogest, AF or pregnancy with cramping.  I really feel for you taking that as it can really play with your mind.  I hope it is a pregnancy starting!  It is definitely a rollercoaster, that's for sure!  How many DPIUI are you? 

AFM - I have no idea what's going on.  Last night, I felt thirsty all the time, with a dry mouth.  Today, I've felt pregnant.  Just hard to describe, but enough for me to be convinced it's all going in the right direction.  Cramping and backache today too, on and off.  But the test this morning was very faint - I used a Clearblue Early Detection (6 days earlier) as I used my last FRER last night and it had showed a very faint line.  I'm worried that my tests are not darkening.  The strange thing is, my new FRERs arrived in the post today and I did one when I arrived home from work.  It was using quite dilute urine, but the line showed up fairly fast and was slightly darker than other lines I'd had.  Any normal person would accept that using dilute urine in the late afternoon would not show a dark BFP (I know I expect miracles).  So, unhappy that the line was not as dark as I expected, I did another about an hour or so later (I know, I know), but the urine seemed more concentrated.  Very faint line showed up - possibly the faintest one I've had!  Can anyone else tell me why my second test would be so faint even though the urine was more concentrated than an hour or so ago?  I know we are supposed to wait for a few hours 'to let hCG build up', but I've never really understood that? xx


----------



## Baby2018 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey shootingstar777 long time no speak. Really hope your doing well. I have everything crossed for you. I would wait and keep to doing 1st thing in the morning tests. That way you know it will give you the best result. 
I really hope this is your BFP. 😁
What number IUI is this one?
I had two but now having a break and saving up for the next one.
Wishing for the best news.
Baby dust to all


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi all, today I went for my day 8 scan and blood test. During the scan the nurse told me I had 15 follicles on my right and 11 on my left, my hormone levels are normal and she explained I don't have Pcos but do have multifollicular ovaries. She wasn't worried and said it's looking good but I'm not 100%. I've been googling 🙈 and now I'm worried. Has anyone had this and managed to convince? I'm doing an unmedicated iui, I'm scared my follicles won't mature. My cycles are long between 30 and 33 days but I'm regular every month


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Morning guys!

Hi Speackledfrog. I have pcos, so different from you, but similar. I seem to ovulate fine and this cycle I was on low dose of clomid and that’s about it. I was worried that too many follicles would mature, but was told not to worry. I did of course, but in the end I had one dominant follicle that took over. So went ahead with just that. Which I was totally happy with. I had 5 at one point, and was worried about cancelling. I think we really do have to trust the nurses and Drs as they’ve seen it all before and probably know that other people in your situation have had success and therefore you need not worry. Also, less worries and stress is going to help you going forward. Let us know how it goes on your next scan. I bet you’ll be just fine  

Shootingstar, hi! I guess I don’t know that they are evaps or if they are faint bfp. They’re a bit too light to see colour, but maybe.. if I squint.. it’s a tiny tiny tiny bit pink. Possibly. Also as I have seen them all within the time limits of the tests they shouldn’t be evaps... but it’s so faint I can’t be confident. This mornings test.. yes I did one this morning! ... was really similar to yesterday’s. Faint on the first response, the others I didn’t repeat, but are CB early and the boots dip tests. Made by wondfo I think. I don’t have any FRER now and really do want to wait for 48 hours so plan to buy some in the shops tomorrow arvo. That way I won’t be tempted to test as I’ve missed FMU. I wish I could tell you why your test are hit and miss. No idea, but do you think your urine was really more concentrated after the hour. I mention it because I’ve notice sometimes  mine is dark in the morning but this morning it was very light and yet I didn’t get up to pee in the night which I normally do so it should’ve been darker in theory. Who knows! Right! Can you see pink in your tests? If so that’s great. Let us know how today goes. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Wonder City - That's great if you are seeing pink in the faint lines.  It's still very very early and that's all you would see at 9 or 10 DPO.  They are not evals if they came up within the time limit too!  I totally understand you not feeling confident if they are so faint, but they really can't be any darker at this stage, so on 9 or 10 DPO, any line at all, even if extremely faint, is a step in the right direction.  I wouldn't worry about there being no change from one day to the next day.  Wishing you luck for your next test!

Speackledfrog - Did the nurse mention how big the follicles are?  It's normal to have so many follicles on each ovary, as long as only one or two grow (which usually happens).  If they are not worried, then try not to be concerned.  if you are doing an unmedicated IUI then there are no concerns at all.  Regular cycles is also a very good sign!  Wishing you luck for the coming days.

Baby2018 - Thank you so much for your message.  It's so very hard not to test, but I will try.  Morning tests are definitely the best.  This is IUI number four trying for a sibling.  Wishing you luck for your next steps too!

AFM - I tested this morning with FMU using a FRER.  The line was so faint, I could hardly see it.  I tried again with second morning urine and got a line which was a dark as the one I did yesterday evening, perhaps a little darker.  The progression is really worrying me from 9DPO to 12 DPO, but I don't know if it is because I'm expecting the same progression as I had with my first pregnancy.  There is very little difference over a few days.  I feel that my hCG level is fluctuating.  There is pink in the tests which I know is a good sign.  My level is definitely over 25 because a cheap test stick with 25mIU sensitivity showed positive today but with an extremely (and I mean extremely) faint line.  So, I suppose that if my first test was FRER and showed an extremely faint positive at around let's say 10mIU on 9DPO (they can measure down to 6.3 mIU), and my levels are doubling every 48 hours, it would have been be 20mIU last night and slightly more today.  I just can't bring myself to be convinced by that though as my FRER line was as dark as the control line at 7DP5DT (equivalent to 12 DPO) with my IVF pregnancy - although my trigger I took back then was 10,000 units and not 5,000 units like this time.  It could have still been in my system, helping the BFP along...  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Update from me on this morning's tests: All have a line.  I did a CB Easy (+ line test), Asda's own make cartridge line test and a Home Bargains dip strip test.  All three came back with slightly stronger lines than yesterday, so I decided to do one of my two digital tests - if only to show that the test was positive.  Feeling confident, I unwrapped the packed and dipped the test.  A few minutes later, I got my result... 'Not Pregnant'.  OK, so a daft question perhaps, but could the other three tests I dipped first, have absorbed all the hCG in the sample?    Trying to remain positive, but gut feeling is that it's a chemical - unless the trigger really did take a few more days to leave, in which case that puts a different spin on things.

How is everyone else doing?

Wonder City - Are you still holding off on testing?

Speackledfrog - How are you feeling now, is your mind a little more at rest?  When is your next scan?

klolo - How are you doing? 

Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi shooting star, I've read loads of posts regarding digital tests and most people say they aren't as sensitive as the dip dyes. I highly doubt you'd have 3 positive tests this morning if you wasn't pregnant. How exciting  

I've been for a scan and bloods this morning and feeling much more positive. Today is Cd10 2 follicles on my right have took charge and started to grow. They both measure at 10mm so finger crossed I get a dominant one. My lining is still only 5 but I have 32-34 day cycles so I wasn't expecting anything more. I'm back in tomorrow morning for bloods then scans everyday from Tuesday


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey guys

Shootingstar, I think it sounds like good news for you. What day are your bloods? Tomorrow? Hoping it goes well. I don’t know for sure but I wouldn’t think the tests would absorb all the hormones from the urine. I just think it’s a sensitivity thing. 

Glad you’re feeling more positive speackledfrog. I’ll be interested to hear how you progress. I’m pretty sure I’ll be back to scans etc next month. I did a FRER this morning. I was going to wait, but who am I trying to kid. Could see the same faint squinting line. After three days like that I think it has to be more to do with the design of the test and my eagerness to see a BFP. So I’m a bit down today. I haven’t got any more tests and don’t plan on buying any until Tuesday, so I can test in the morning of my bloods on Wednesday. Just so I’m fully prepared for what the clinic say when they call with my results. Unless AF shows, of course. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Both,

Thanks for your wishes. I'm still feeling really negative about this cycle - I just have a gut feeling that it will not progress. I have tried to post a hyperlink to pictures of my tests as I can't seem to attach them here. These are 11DPO and 12DPO. I'm 13DPO today and haven't done a FRER yet as they have only just arrived in the post.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=751303

I don't have bloods at my clinic, we are just told to do a CB Digital on test day. Out of interest, Wonder City, how strong was your trigger? Everything I have read suggests that both strengths 5,000 and 10,000 should be out of the system after 8-10 days but I am really starting to question that now. I do wonder if the positive tests I did on 9DPO and 10DPO, plus possibly 11DPO were due to the trigger.

Glad to hear your news Speackledfrog! This sounds very positive. You'll likely end up with one or two big follicles!

Sending positive thoughts to you both and hoping your tests get darker Wonder City! xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

It’s great to be able to see your tests, shootingstar. There is definitely a difference between the two. Mine looks like an even fainter version of your day 11 test. Today was almost non existent. I think maybe the FRER is so sensitive it must have been seeing the last of my trigger. No idea on how much it was. I’ll find out when I’m in next. 

What do your clinic do if you have a positive test tomorrow? Book you in for the early scan? Or will the do bloods if you ask? Maybe your GP would, if not the clinic. 

How does today’s test look? I was good and didn’t buy any today. So no testing can happen tomorrow. I’ll order some on amazon tonight for OTD.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Wonder City, I can see a difference between the two I posted.  However, today's test is lighter than 11DPO so I think I am out.  I've had such variation in the tests that I've been both convinced things were progressing and convinced they were not many times over the past couple of days.  Today's test is undeniably lighter though.  There is a very small possibility that the positive tests were caused by a trigger taking much much longer to leave my system than normal but if so, it would be the first time ever.  Plus, I've had cramping and backache which would indicate implantation happened or started to happen.  I do feel it has been a chemical pregnancy.  My clinic don't do blood tests usually - they would book me in for a scan if still positive tomorrow but there hardly would be any point as AF would arrive in a day or so.

Well done for not buying more tests!  Wishing you all the very best for OTD, I'll hang around and wait for the rest of you to do your OTD tests (mine is tomorrow) then I'll take a little break from all things fertility!  Sending you all lots of luck and good wishes! xx


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Morning Everyone,

Just catching up with everyone's posts.  

Shooting Star:  How are you?  I'm sending you lots of positive vibes for today; I hope you get a positive   xx

Wondercity:  Not long for both of us.  I just read "when the clinic calls for your results"; does that mean you go in Wednesday, get tested but don't get the results straight away?

Speackledfrog:  Hello, nice to meet you   Great news that you're feeling more positive and 2 follicles are starting to grow.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.

AFM:  OTD is Wednesday. I've been getting mild cramping on and off and flushes on and off.  I'm yawning more than usual but as we all know there could be several reasons for all of it. I ate far too much cake at the weekend; I think subconsciously I'm saying "well if I can't enjoy a glass of wine then I'm going to eat copious amounts of cake instead" .  Very flawed logic  

Sending you all virtual hugs   xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

How are you doing, shootingstar? How was the test today? Thinking of you. It didn’t sound like you were hopeful, but I’m still hoping it works out for you today. Got everything crossed for you. 

Klolo, yes, I go for a blood test Wednesday morning and they call me back in the afternoon at some point. At my clinic you have to go in before 11 if you want results on the same day. All I want right now is cake after reading about your cake fest over the weekend! He he. The only different thing I feel  over the last couple of days is an increased appetite. I’m putting that down to emotional eating as I’m pretty sure I’m out this month. Feel like AF is on its way. I’m just stressed about the test and starting again.


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Wonder [email protected]  Haha, all it takes is the mere mention of cake and I'm dreaming of the bakery counter so, I totally understand.  Oh it will probably be the same for me then; I've just emailed them to find out.  Don't count yourself out yet; I also have most of my AF symptoms but you never know.  I understand the starting again stress, it will definitely be hard to have to do another month of this but at least we have each other and knowing that there are other ladies who know exactly how you feel definitely helps.

xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Wonder City - Wishing you luck for your blood test on Wednesday.  Are going to test before then at home?  Increased appetite and feeling like AF is on her way are both positive signs.  Everything crossed for you.

klolo - Wishing you luck for Wednesday too.  Your signs sound positive!  Sending you best wishes for the test.

Speackledfrog - How are you doing?

AFM - I tested negative for the first time in the entire cycle today.  I used a FRER and if there was a line, it was the faintest line I have ever seen.  So, I'm out.  And just to add insult to injury, AF arrived at midday.  At least the uncertainty has ended and I can decide on next steps.  I'm going to take some time out now to think it through properly.  Sending positive thoughts to you all xx


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Shootingstar:  I'm so sorry to hear that.  I think a step back is really positive, sometimes taking a break from something we focus so much energy on can be really healthy.  Sending lot's of positivity your way xxx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m sorry shootingstar. That really sucks. I don’t want to sugarcoat it, because you probably feel rubbish, and that’s ok. Take the time you need to feel however you want. Hopefully we can catch up when you have decided on if you’ll try again. Xxxx

I didn’t test this morning. I couldn’t face it. I was convinced AF would come this morning, but not yet. I’m still expecting the it today or tomorrow. I just feel so bloated and yuck. Very typical AF stuff for me. I will test before my blood test tomo morning, but that’s just so the nurse doesn’t sideswipe me at work in the afternoon. I wanna be prepared. 

Good luck with your testing Klolo. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi, I am in middle of 2nd cycle of IUI - am currently doing daily gonal-f injections, started on 150 units alternate days but not really progressing so now daily - am on day 10 of cycle and not much action in the follicle dept - doing it alone, single and 41 - using own eggs and donor sperm....keeping everything crossed. next scan on Friday so hoping the injections start doing something....1st cycle failed so took me 6 months to save and pluck up the courage to go again - good luck to everyone else going through this right now too xxxx


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Berry76, nice to meet you.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you; hopefully your follicles have grown enough by Friday.  How are the injections going?  I've heard mixed reviews. Well done you for going it alone, I am also and so glad I made the decision.  I woke up one day and thought, I'm fed up with people telling me that the right one will come along soon.  The money is such a big thing but hopefully it will be worth it all.

Wonder City:  Sending you lots of baby dust today and keeping everything crossed.

AFM:  Had a pregnancy blood test this morning and the clinic will phone me after 3.30 with a yay or nay  

I hope everyone is doing well today xxx


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks klolo - the money is a big thing, but the desire for a baby is bigger - like you I was waiting for Mr Right to come along, and it just hasn't happened, I am getting older and my eggs are running out so I decided now was the time....that was July 2017 and here I am on round 2 - fingers crossed for Friday.

Good luck, hope you get a positive call back this afternoon  

take care xxx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey everyone 

Welcome Berry! I have my fingers crossed for your Friday scan, too. Also, anyone who does injections a tip my hat to. I cannot do them to myself. That’s when I get squeamish. 

Klolo, how was the test? It’s not time for them to call yet, but I’m anxious to know. Everything crossed for you. 

Me, well I’m out. I didn’t need my blood test as AF turned up this morning. Hopefully talking to the nurse this afternoon to set up going again this month. I’m feeling disappointed but as hopeful as I was, I never really thought it would work on the first go. Maybe 2nd time lucky.


----------



## klolo (Feb 22, 2018)

Wondercity:  I'm so sorry, it really is disappointing isn't it.  Also a negative for me but like you, I'm staying hopeful.  The awful thing is the cyclogest and it's side effects, they can really hook you.  I think this time round, I'm should try and not focus on the side effects or even vocalise them to friends.  At this point I'm not sure I even want to tell anyone I'm going to do another cycle but, it might just be the disappointment of today kicking in. 

Are you doing medicated or un-medicated?

Sending love and virtual hugs xx


----------



## Wonder City (Mar 7, 2018)

I’m sorry Klolo. It really sucks, doesn’t it. I was worse this morning when the clinic said I wouldn’t be able to try again next month because of timing and bank holidays etc, and not being able to do my follow up appointment in time... turns out I don’t need one and all is well so I’m already on day one of my new cycle. I didn’t use cyclogest, only clomid for five days. Not looking forward to that part again, the headaches were rough. I’ve not told any of my family. I’ve told one friend, and a couple of people at work know, but that’s so I can ditch out when required. No one has asked me about today and I’m happy not to talk about it. Giving myself a couple of days to feel however I like,  and get back round to positive for cycle 2! If it works this month we could be having a Christmas baby. How great would that be!


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi - sorry to hear you sad news klolo and wonder city - its so disheartening to hear - fingers crossed for good news next time. the injections are not to bad, I am a nurse so I cant really complain, the side effects however....the worse migraine headaches ever, but, as with everything related to this, it WILL be worth it in the end ...I have told my sister and one of my colleagues and that is it - doing it solo means I don't have anyone at home to discuss with but the cat is a good listener so all good!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Berry76 - Welcome to the thread!  I'm moving off the thread soon as I'm doing IVF again after a BFN on my latest IUI cycle.  I'm also doing it alone - I have a DS who was born via donor IVF (using own eggs) in Dec 2015.  It was the best decision I ever made.  Wishing you luck with your cycle!

Wonder City - I'm so sorry to read your news.  But great that you are looking forward to your next try!  Wishing you all the best for this coming cycle.

klolo - So sorry to read your news too.  And wishing you all the very best for your next cycle.

AFM - I can't try again now until June and the next cycle will be IVF.  For the next two months, I will be putting everything into making my body as healthy as possible ready for that attempt as it will be my last.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone trying on this cycle xx


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks shootingstar777.fingers crossed. Good luck with your next round. Lots of rest, good food and  time to nourish you mind body and soul....keep us informed on the ivf thread xx


----------



## Berry76 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi all. Had my scan this morning and on day 12 of cycle lots of little follicles in right ovary and in left ovary just a tiddly  little 6mm one....they have told me to stop all stimulation meds and abandoned this cycle as nothing really happening! Gutted. Have to meet with consultant next week to decide future...whether that is ivf with donor egg and sperm or stop completely??

Good Friday turned out to be not so good  

Good luck everyone xxx


----------

